# NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento .

Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica.

No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es algo innato en el individuo .

- gordos alcohólicos fumadores puteros cocainómanos no es infrecuente el todo en uno .

Se han hecho experimentos con ratas a las que se les ofrecía como bebida agua y también " cocaína líquida " . Pues entre el numeroso grupo unos sólo bebían agua y otros sólo bebían cocaína.

LOS NO FUMADORES no tenemos la sensación de que nos estamos perdiendo algo . Más bien al contrario miramos con compasión y asombro a las personas dependientes de la nicotina que deciden pasarse la vida respirando humo para no sufrir tanto . El fumador ( o cualquier otro vicio ) sólo es consciente de su problema cuando se le acaba el tabaco. Es posible que un heroinómano si tuviese a mano un flujo constante de heroína pudiese llevar una vida normal hasta que esa sustancia acabase matándolo .

El problema de las drogas duras está en conseguir el dinero para conseguir la dosis . El excesivo afán por acaparar dinero no es algo racional .
La mayoría de las personas ni imaginan que pueden hacer con todo lo que puedan ganar simplemente están enganchados a la dopamina que le provoca el acto de acaparar. De la misma manera que un hamster puede acumular toneladas de trigo si tiene la ocasión .

*El estado basal de los seres vivos es la calma y la felicidad.* La bioquímica nos alerta de que necesitamos algo .
Nos provoca hambre o sed para comer o beber y la saciedad de ese dolor nos produce satisfacción. Luego volvemos a la calma y cuando no tenemos sed no pensamos en beber . Ese estado basal es alterado al estropear los mecanismos de recompensa biológicos con sustancias artificiales.

Ya no son las actividades de la vida las que te recompensan o castigan sino simplemente química.

*El deseo sexual* es otra angustia vital para impulsarte a reproducirte . Es una alarma como el chivato de la gasolina del coche. Te está diciendo que debes transmitir tus genes porque eso es bueno para la supervivencia de la especie y que te des prisa porque la vida es un suceso breve. 





Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.

Aunque no había muchos contenidos, *algunas personas se dejaban el sueldo conectados.*
Ahora aunque la gravedad es mayor y es mucho mayor el número de gente , no es un problema porque no supone un gasto.

¿ cuánta gente es adicta a su trabajo ? *¿ has parado a pensar si eso es vida o simplemente haces al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior ?*

Los seres vivos somos como automóviles que han sido diseñados para un comportamiento concreto ( el comportamiento programado ) :
*ir por la carretera , no por el mar, ni por la arena.
Los coches disponen de motor, de frenos, de ruedas y todo eso se espera que funcione bien. 
los coches *se alimentan de gasolina, necesitan agua y aceite , algunos son eléctricos ...
tu coche es exactamente igual al siguiente coche que salió de la cadena de montaje, si lo llevas mucho al taller , es que lo conduces mal .
Los cuerpos de todos los seres vivos, estamos diseñados para sobrevivir hasta el límite máximo de la esperanza de vida como especie,
*EL CONDUCTOR es el aprendizaje en la vida. *Si el conductor está borracho o se duerme o se despista y se sale de la carretera pues se acaba el coche, es decir , su tiempo de vida prematuramente.

*El aprendizaje se obtiene a través de los padres *, entorno social y sobre todo experiencias positivas y negativas.
Todo aquello que nos ha provocado un chute de *dopamina,* traza un circuito cerebral que tendemos a repetir. y al contrario, lo que nos causa estrés y desconfianza lo evitaremos .

Ya en la edad adulta, que difieren según la especie, el cerebro se vuelve un bloque de cemento y solo repetiremos esquemas mentales aprendidos, por eso los estudios universitarios pasados los 23 años , no merece la pena seguir insistiendo.
Si se ha conseguido encontrar una pareja antes de esa edad, será la pareja definitiva con la que crear vínculos fuertes, al igual que las amistades y aficiones.

Darwin, Michael Jackson, Picasso, Beethoven ....* fueron genios, es decir ,personas con destrezas extraordinarias, *porque ya lo eran de niños gracias a su entorno familiar.

En adiestramiento animal puedo asegurar sin ninguna duda, que pasados los primeros meses, ya no hay nada que hacer. ha llegado al límite del aprendizaje, una vez llegada la edad adulta entran en un proceso de *NEOFOBIA*, es decir miedo a todo lo nuevo y desconocido . Si no se ha acostumbrado al animal a entornos ruidosos y cambiantes , será muy asustadizo y desconfiado.

Los animales pertenecemos a un ecosistema determinado y acabamos siendo parte de él, como un *pingüino en el polo norte*, o un camello en el desierto. Incluso el color, la forma del cuerpo está determinada por el espacio vital donde hemos evolucionado.
los leopardos para camuflarse en los arbustos, los leones para camuflarse en la sabana, las orcas, pingüinos, tiburones .. son oscuros por arriba para camuflarse con el fondo y claros por abajo para confundirse con la superficie.....
Los humanos tenemos pies , porque hace unas generaciones nos agarrábamos en las ramas de los árboles. Si fuésemos corredores tendríamos patas de guepardo. Somos rosas y sin pelo por las mismas razones que los cerdos domésticos.

Por lo tanto el APRENDIZAJE , consiste en mapear en el cerebro situaciones cambiantes y que no se pueden programar " en el instinto " como por ejemplo las rutas r para encontrar agua , qué plantas son venenosas, quienes son los depredadores y donde viven .

No es lo mismo que una gacela o una cebra nazca en un zoo , a que nazca en la sabana rodeada de leones. Aún así en los zoos, a veces las cebras practícan a asustarse con un papel que mueve el viento a falta de enemigos reales.
*" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados de ánimo ( estados emocionales ) sino la manera de interpretarlos*
*SI FUÉSEMOS CAPACES DE CAMBIAR NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES*
*SERÍAMOS CAPACES DE GENERAR NUEVOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES MÁS REALISTAS. "*
Pero no somos capaces , porque las estructuras mentales son algo físico como los datos de un disco duro de un ordenador, son conexiones neuronales imposibles de deshacer, a no ser que se haga una lobotomía . La única opción es REESCRIBIR POR ENCIMA, y simular una realidad nueva.
Un musulmán que haya nacido en Qatar, no dejará de ser musulmán, tampoco puedes borrar tu idioma materno , un chaval que ha sido adoctrinado en el independentismo catalán está firmemente convencido, al igual que las parafilias sexuales.

En los humanos, el mismo hecho puede ser una fuente de placer o causar pánico, por ejemplo ir en una montaña rusa, o subir a un caballo, incluso cualquier profesión que requiera habilidades específicas .

El chute de dopamina que provoca una acción que nos resulta placentera, va perdiendo efecto a medida que nos acostumbramos a ella.
Por eso *la gente siempre quiere más de lo mismo  , sea dinero, droga, sexo, comer, lo mismo es coleccionar obras de arte que basura , son drogodependencias *.

Las destrezas que se aprenden de niño o aficiones acaban siendo una especialización, por eso existían los gremios profesionales.
Los padres enseñaban a sus hijos el oficio y a pesar de ser duro y rutinario , el niño se quedaba " enganchado " a esa actividad que se transformaba en su fuente de dopamina.
Tengan esto en cuenta al valorar lo que entusiasma a sus hijos, porque de una manera u otra será su destino.
Las emociones siempre son las mismas, actualmente disfrutamos de una tecnología y un bienestar que ni los reyes o multimillonarios, se imaginaban hace unas décadas o a lo largo de la historia. Y no por ello somos más felices.
No se debe confundir el placer, con la felicidad ni con la alegría.







Conclusión : elige con cautela lo que va a ser parte de tí y de tus hijos.


----------



## mindugi (22 Oct 2019)

cambia los estimulos bajo tu control
procesa esos estimulos con inteligencia

ese control e inteligencia se ejecutan sobre un sistema de creencias y valores. ¿cuál? Que no sea nwo por favor


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Oct 2019)

Ese texto dice muchas tonterías muy mal redactadas. Hay mucha gente que puede cambiar, aprender de los errores y renovarse. Que mucha gente sea incapaz al no salir de su ambiente o por otras razones también es cierto, pero vamos que no todos somos iguales.

Hablas mucho de animales, animales, animales. Nigún animal puede redactar un texto, como tu lo estás haciendo (aunque sea como el culo) por lo tanto no puedes comparar al ser humano y sus capacidades de adaptación, pensamiento, conciencia y cambio con las de un animal.

Aprende a redactar tus estudios de psicología barata mejor, por favor.


----------



## bullish consensus (22 Oct 2019)

Me espero a la peli


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Ese texto dice muchas tonterías muy mal redactadas. Hay mucha gente que puede cambiar, aprender de los errores y renovarse. Que mucha gente sea incapaz al no salir de su ambiente o por otras razones también es cierto, pero vamos que no todos somos iguales.
> 
> Hablas mucho de animales, animales, animales. Nigún animal puede redactar un texto, como tu lo estás haciendo (aunque sea como el culo) por lo tanto no puedes comparar al ser humano y sus capacidades de adaptación, pensamiento, conciencia y cambio con las de un animal.
> 
> Aprende a redactar tu estudios de psicología barata mejor, por favor.



tu droga es ser mala persona.

A donde quiera que vayas , todo el mundo se mira de reojo y dice :

" ahí viene la hija puta que hace sentir mal a la gente "

*LA MALDAD ES UNA FORMA DE SER* , igual que la bondad. Todo el mundo puede predecir de antemano el comportamiento de las personas que conocemos. Con unos tenemos precaución porque ya sabemos que sea el tema que sea solo vienen a incordiar.

Es su forma de sentir la vida. Es como el síndrome de tourette , llegan, se enrabietan hacen sentir mal a la gente y se van satisfechos porque en su locura se creen superiores.

EL ENFADO, es un estado de locura transitorio. Las personas irascibles se enfadan con cualquier cosa, es decir pasan muy a menudo la línea que separa la cordura de la locura, hasta que un día se quedan en el lado malo de la vida.

Háztelo mirar. Me compadezco de las personas que te tienen que soportar en persona. 

Argumenta tu disonancia cognitiva y abre un debate con respeto , algo que tu no puedes porque sabes de sobra que llevas siendo mala desde que eras una niña repelente.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Oct 2019)

A ver, personajillo, ¿qué eres el párroco en tu pueblo o algo? Con tanto discurso vacio lleno de tonterías.

Mira, lo primero es que yo soy un hombre, y lo segundo es que no te he dicho nada ni enfadado ni con malicia ni pretendia hacerte daño como parece que he hecho.

Yo te he dicho lo que pienso de tu artículo como una crítica constructiva, que no has sabido aceptar porque se ve que no puedes aceptar que te lleven la contraria ni tengan una opinión diferente a la tuya, a ver si es que encima vas a ser indepe.

Asi que bueno como me das penilla, para que no te pongas triste te voy a decir: Qué bien escribes y cuanto sabes!! Eres todo un filósofo contemporaneo con la relación tan profunda que haces entre el comportamiento animal y el humano!! te deberían de dar un premio nobel.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Oct 2019)

Claro que si, tienes razón.


----------



## Black Jack (22 Oct 2019)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Claro que si, tienes razón.



Jajajajaja, tiene razón, eres una marica mala, jajajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

adictos al sexo y a la comida : los occidentales están siendo drogados a través del vicio.

toxicómanos !

La gula y la lujuria ( pecados capitales ) dirige sus vidas.

Perciben la vida como un constante dolor. Su síndrome de abstinencia empieza cuando notan la primera sensación de hambre.
Son incapaces de pensar en otra cosa y se pierden tantas dinámicas que tiene la vida .

Saciados entran en un estado basal de normalidad en el que vivimos las personas que no tenemos vicios.
Pero su saciedad dura poco. Una alarma terrible vuelve a sonar en su mente obligándoles a volver a ingerir como animales que son.


el deseo es un dolor , igual que la sed o el hambre.

Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.

LA SATISFACCIÓN DE LOS DESEOS ES ALGO EVANESCENTE Y POR LO TANTO ESCLAVIZA A LAS PERSONAS .


*La vida es como un péndulo que oscila entre dos extremos :

el sufrimiento
y el aburrimiento

O lo que es lo mismo :

el desear
y su satisfacción

Mientras queremos algo , sufrimos por la carencia específica que aquello supone*
_*cuando tal querer es satisfecho surge algo peor que el malestar : un aburrimiento que nos hace sentir el vacío de la voluntad desocupada .*_


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Oct 2019)




----------



## SolyCalma (22 Oct 2019)

A ver Ataraxio, si tuviese que argumentar la sinrazón y estupidez que hay escrita en tu texto me tiraría un día y no me apetece perder más el tiempo contigo....

Mi mala baba realmente no es más que quererme reir un poco de tí y de las chorradas que escribes como si fuesen científicas.


----------



## elviejo (22 Oct 2019)

Precisamente una de las cosas fundamentales que nos diferencian de los animales es que nosotros sí podemos cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales y aprender de nuevo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2019)

*vivimos en una gran farsa*

vivimos en una simulación diseñada para explotar a los humanos como si fuesen animales de granja.
El refuerzo positivo es el sueldo que está calculado para que desaparezca cada mes con los gastos de vivienda y comida ( lo mismo que la esclavitud)
engañan a la gente con una supuesta enorme pensión, cuando del medio millón de españoles que muere cada año, una importante proporción está entre los 60 y 70 años después de cotizar toda la vida.

Es posible ese engaño gracias al sincretismo religioso . Han reemplazado el cielo por un retiro dorado y eterno.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Oct 2019)

elviejo dijo:


> Precisamente una de las cosas fundamentales que nos diferencian de los animales es que nosotros sí podemos cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales y aprender de nuevo.



de hecho a cualquier edad y resulta que de adultos tenemos una capacidad de aprender no igual a la de un niño, pero casi igual.

Lo que pasa es que la voluntad es débil, y ataraxio confunde voluntad con cerebro. Confunde mente y cerebro, cuando son dos fenómenos confluyentes pero distintos, el cerebro no origina la mente, o una parte fundamental de ella.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Oct 2019)

Si no fuésemos capaces de cambiar, nadie saldría de una adicción a una sustancia o a un comportamiento, y resulta que hay gente que fuma o bebe que es capaz de dejarlo de un día para otro y para siempre. 

Da igual si es poca o mucha.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los humanos llegan a edad adulta a los 23 años. A partir de ahí deja de crecer las piernas, los brazos , los genitales ,el cerebro... solo sigue creciendo la nariz y las orejas



Pero sigue habiendo división celular hasta que te mures y formación de nuevas conexiones sinápticas hasta que te mueres. Sólo baja el ritmo.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu ingenuidad , sobrevalorando lo poco que tu sabes , te hace tener esa soberbia. Está todo por definir atontado. Tu vives en una burbuja antropocéntrica y relatas como un loro lo que otros han pensado para ti.
> 
> para dejarte una pinceladas de lo que no sabes :
> 
> ...



lo de proteger el genoma es otra paja tuya, eso tampoco se sabe, puesto que tu identidad no es claramente el genoma , cuál de los trillones que tienes. Es un absurdo.
Si no se sabe, todo lo demás son simplificaciones absurdas tuyas típicas de una visión mecanicista que precisamente lo primero que dices refuta.


----------



## wanamaker (23 Oct 2019)

Intentar hacer dogma de opiniones bastante sui generis es un poco....


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2019)

¿ es BURBUJA una droga ?

CLARO !!! como recoger berberechos . Las acciones más adictivas son las que tienen un constante flujo de dopamina. 

Son pequeños chutes pero constantes que te hacen sentir bien, si es una actividad mecánica y rutinaria que sabes el desenlace , aburre, Pero en la incertidumbre , en la TRAGICOMEDIA, está el éxito y en enganche. 

No hay placer sin síndrome de abstinencia. Es como beber cuando tienes sed . El cerebro envía a tu comportamiento programado un recordatorio para que repitas la acción que te da bienestar .


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2019)

wanamaker dijo:


> Intentar hacer dogma de opiniones bastante sui generis es un poco....



sigue una línea científica de pensamiento. 

Está todo por definir. La etología es tan nueva como la medicina en el siglo 18 

Suponer que los académicos y sabios de la época de Darwin eran unos inútiles atontados es no conocer nada de historia ni de como se define el pensamiento. Es habitual enviar a personas sin previos condicionantes a investigar nuevos conocimientos porque de lo contrario al tener una base falsa, todo lo demás se construirá sobre esa base.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2019)

SolyCalma dijo:


> A ver Ataraxio, si tuviese que argumentar la sinrazón y estupidez que hay escrita en tu texto me tiraría un día y no me apetece perder más el tiempo contigo....
> 
> Mi mala baba realmente no es más que quererme reir un poco de tí y de las chorradas que escribes como si fuesen científicas.



Tu ingenuidad , sobrevalorando lo poco que tu sabes , te hace tener esa soberbia. Está todo por definir atontado. Tu vives en una burbuja antropocéntrica y relatas como un loro lo que otros han pensado para ti.

para dejarte una pinceladas de lo que no sabes :

- no se sabe lo que es la vida , los extremófilos que viven en aguas ácidas a más de 100 grados en los volcanes así lo confirman.
- se sabe que los cuerpos son ecosistemas para proteger al genoma .
- la reproducción es una fórmula de adaptación a un medio cambiante de ese hardware , es hacer diferentes réplicas de nuevos hardware para que sobreviva el más apto
- la vida es el tiempo necesario para poder reproducirse
- la muerte no es nada, es obsolescencia programada, en los humanos es cierta sensación de pena en la gente que te quiso si es que te quiere alguien.

( de nada , atontado )


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2019)

El patrón de comportamiento de las divorciadas cuarentonas, corresponde a la 1ª de las 4 mujeres que tenían nuestros antepasados a lo largo de su vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2019)

Los humanos llegan a edad adulta a los 23 años. A partir de ahí deja de crecer las piernas, los brazos , los genitales ,el cerebro... solo sigue creciendo la nariz y las orejas


----------



## tixel (23 Oct 2019)

Yo pense que este hilo iba de drogas y me encuentro esta mierda.
Casi todo lo que pones es una chorrada basada como muchas "ciencias" actuales en la estadistica y el mecanicismo más rancio. Haceís del mundo, lo más aburrido. Todos los días son distintos, idiota, y no tienes ni puta idea de lo que te puede pasar mañana, mira que no hay gente que cambia de todo su comportamiento por una causa. Basura que hoy en día tiene sus comensales, pero sigue siendo basura desemperante y nihilista.


----------



## thormansilla (23 Oct 2019)

El que ha abierto el hilo tiene mas razon que un Santo.
Buda ya dijo hace 2500 Años que todas Las emociones por Las cuales sufrimos derivan del apego y la aversion.

Todos somos esclavos del apego (y del deseo que es de la misma familia). Lo que nos diferencia es que nos provoca el apego y la aversion y que lineas Morales estamos dispuestos a cruzar o no 


Yo no necesito subirme el ego en base a menospreciar a nadie como es la Norma habitual por aqui...


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2019)

thormansilla dijo:


> El que ha abierto el hilo tiene mas razon que un Santo.
> Buda ya dijo hace 2500 Años que todas Las emociones por Las cuales sufrimos derivan del apego y la aversion.
> 
> Todos somos esclavos del apego (y del deseo que es de la misma familia). Lo que nos diferencia es que nos provoca el apego y la aversion y que lineas Morales estamos dispuestos a cruzar o no
> ...



El menosprecio y sentirse superior a los demás es la norma en occidente. Se confunde astucia con inteligencia. 
porque la humildad y sencillez es un síntoma de inteligencia . 

Se ha impuesto la idea hebrea que la forma de enriquecerme es arruinando a un incauto. 

La usura estuvo siempre prohibida en el cristianismo , por eso se dejaba en manos de judíos los préstamos y estafas piramidales. 
La banca sigue estando en sus manos. Los llamados pijos , son los descendientes directos de los judeoconversos también llamados marranos. 
Les delata el acento al hablar, que al igual que los gitanos , se transmite generación tras generación aunque vivan en diferentes puntos de España.

Marrano (judeoconverso) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

Eres una especie más . No te confunda la sociedad tecnológica que te envuelve porque es un zoo humano .
Todas las especies tenemos un comportamiento programado. No se comporta igual un gorila que un orangután o chimpancé...
El aprendizaje es sólo una pequeña parte de tus esquemas mentales. Tu angustia de vivir parte de una vida antinatural.

DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO. No somos cuerpo, no somos mente , sólo somos nuestra actividad. Es decir , trabajar es ser parte de un hardware. Si te contemplase un antepasado neandertal pasando los días ante un ordenador, pensaría que estás enfermo, inválido, muerto.

Habrá dos sociedades paralelas :

- Una sociedad tecnológica controlada por la inteligencia artificial y que los robots serán sus habitantes,
- Una sociedad islámica en la mayor parte del planeta que absorberá a occidente y será rival de China e India.

El ser humano no puede dejar de ser un mono desnudo, lo que hace felices a las personas es comportarse como un chimpancé : comer, dormir, follar, saltar de rama en rama, reír, gritar, pelearse, llorar. Somos criaturas emocionales y solo a través de la domesticación como se hace con un caballo que tira de un carro, se puede conseguir que un humano se convierta en herramienta productiva.

Superada la necesidad de los humanos para la producción, los robots tomarán las riendas. Cualquier robot conectado a internet tendrá en su cabeza todo el saber mundial , sabrá cual es la decisión más precisa en cada momento a través de algoritmos que imitan situaciones parecidas que han salido bien. Todas las profesiones : no solo operarios de fábrica, camareros, agricultores, cajeras de supermercado, es decir trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, sino también las que necesitan mucha más destreza o capacidad como médicos, pilotos, cirujanos, profesores, policías, políticos, jueces .. .serán ocupadas por la inteligencia artificial y los robots.

Seremos las mascotas de los robots, las mujeres volverán a ser madres, eso sí con burka.

millones de años antes de que existiesen los carros, ya existían los caballos



















Hace solo una generación eran necesarias cientos de personas, para atender a cientos de vacas, que además formaban familias porque era necesario reemplazar a los que envejecía. Desaparecida la necesidad de los humanos, los humanos son eliminados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

¿ por ejemplo ? Tú conoces un caso que ....


( un analfabeto sacó 3 carreras a los 40 años, por decir algo )


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

JACK MA , me da la razón


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

pero bajando al mundo real ¿ tú personalmente conoces a alguien que hubiese evolucionado o cambiado , lo que se dice cambiar , a lo largo de su vida ? no se trata de cambiar de equipo de fútbol o de corte de pelo. Se trata de ser otra persona diferente.

El otro día viendo una foto de mi grupo del colegio a los 8 años, los que eran imbéciles en su día, lo fueron también de adultos, los matones lo siguen siendo y los que eran discretos también. al margen de como les haya ido en la vida, que eso tiene mucho de circunstancial


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

lo que tu crees que crees , es lo mismo que alguien de tu entorno. 
El mundo real en el que crees vivir es tan real como el de Arabia Saudí, y si hubieses nacido allí estarías rezando a la Meca 3 veces al día convencido de que Alá es el dios omnipotente. 

te remito a la caverna de platón en google.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

de la misma manera que te crecen los brazos, las piernas, la barba, la cara, el cerebro , en todas las especies llega un momento que se paraliza el crecimiento y ahí se queda . No puedes hacer que sigan creciendo los pies , ni el pene. Ahí te has quedado y hasta ahí has llegado. 

las conexiones neuronales que se establecen a partir de esa edad son superfluas . recorren un camino trazado previamente en el cerebro del que no te puedes salir. 

El carácter y el temperamento, incluso la inteligencia se fija en las primeras semanas y meses de la vida del bebé , Un poquito más en los primeros años. Luego ya no hay vuelta atrás . 

La forma de ser , no es una abstracción que flota en el limbo . SON DATOS, COMO LOS QUE OCUPAN LOS DISCOS DUROS DE UN PC. y esos datos , ese esquema de comportamiento aprendido está tan sólido como tu idioma materno incluso el acento con el que hablas. 

Un gilipollas lo es y todo el mundo lo sabe, porque entre la opción A que es la razonable y la opción B, que es la que va a tocar los huevos a todo el mundo, siempre elegirá la mala aunque le perjudique a él, por eso todo el mundo sabe que es EL GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2019)

Claro. Llegada a la edad adulta , cualquier debilidad ( y la supuesta ignorancia lo es ) puede rebajarte en la jerarquía del grupo .
A los líderes se les sigue porque conviene, porque beneficia seguirles , porque la persona cree que le va a ir mejor . Como se sigue a la matriarca elefante porque sabe la ruta al agua en tiempos de sequía.

Un niño de 4 años habla perfectamente un idioma , sea Chino, sea inglés, sin saber ninguna regla gramatical. El error de los profesores de idiomas es el método, es que enseñan sin emoción y es absurdo porque se aprende sobre la marcha.


----------



## PREDICT (27 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
> Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
> que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.
> 
> ...



si el paradigma "elegir" puede ser pensado entonces se abrirá camino y es indestructible porque es una idea; (todas las ideas se abren camino, es su naturaleza y son indestructibles)
dicho esto, el condicionamiento puede ser neutralizado por la capacidad de elegir; otra cosa es que se quiera elegir, hablaríamos de voluntad y conciencia; la conciencia modifica la estructura cerebral...

buen tema, podríamos hablar durante años sobre esto sin llegar a una conclusión


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2019)

PREDICT dijo:


> si el paradigma "elegir" puede ser pensado entonces se abrirá camino y es indestructible porque es una idea; (todas las ideas se abren camino, es su naturaleza y son indestructibles)
> dicho esto, el condicionamiento puede ser neutralizado por la capacidad de elegir; otra cosa es que se quiera elegir, hablaríamos de voluntad y conciencia; la conciencia modifica la estructura cerebral...
> 
> buen tema, podríamos hablar durante años sobre esto sin llegar a una conclusión



Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudí ,creerías lo mismo que los de allí , como has nacido aquí piensas lo mismo que los de aquí.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (27 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
> Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
> que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.
> 
> ...



Pues yo comencé un grado en ingeniería con casi 30 y me queda poco para acabarlo. 

Según tú, debería dejar de insistir? 

Venga ya, coño.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2019)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Pues yo comencé un grado en ingeniería con casi 30 y me queda poco para acabarlo.
> 
> Según tú, debería dejar de insistir?
> 
> Venga ya, coño.



¿ previamente qué preparación tenías ? simplemente has incorporado más datos a tu esquema de aprendizaje.
Técnicamente es como si un violinista profesional, aprendiese a tocar la _Sinfonía número 5_ de Tchaikovsky

¿ pero serías capaz de ser pastor de ovejas , marinero, o trabajar en una fábrica ? pues muchas personas lo hacen todos los días y son felices.


----------



## PREDICT (27 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudí ,creerías lo mismo que los de allí , como has nacido aquí piensas lo mismo que los de aquí.



por eso no hay reformas y revoluciones en la historia de la humanidad no?
el condicionamiento existe pero el cambio también, por eso el condicionamiento no es absoluto y existe la elección individual y colectiva


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2019)

PREDICT dijo:


> por eso no hay reformas y revoluciones en la historia de la humanidad no?
> el condicionamiento existe pero el cambio también, por eso el condicionamiento no es absoluto y existe la elección individual y colectiva



NO ! lo que hay es ingeniería social y psicología de masas.

Los humanos actuamos de forma gregaria. Las emociones son contagiosas sobre todo si son de carácter histérico. 

Lo que está pasando en Cagaluña, es histeria colectiva . En nuestro comportamiento programado tenemos una aplicación que consiste en volverse loco para defender el grupo a costa de nuestro propio riesgo. Por eso funcionan las arengas y la gente entregaba su vida en las guerras cuerpo a cuerpo. Son instintos como los de cualquier otro animal para defenderse de un ataque , siempre mortales.


----------



## PREDICT (27 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO ! lo que hay es ingeniería social y psicología de masas.
> 
> Los humanos actuamos de forma gregaria. Las emociones son contagiosas sobre todo si son de carácter histérico.
> 
> Lo que está pasando en Cagaluña, es histeria colectiva . En nuestro comportamiento programado tenemos una aplicación que consiste en volverse loco para defender el grupo a costa de nuestro propio riesgo. Por eso funcionan las arengas y la gente entregaba su vida en las guerras cuerpo a cuerpo. Son instintos como los de cualquier otro animal para defenderse de un ataque , siempre mortales.



si el individuo no tuviese capacidad de elegir el ser humano no habría llegado hasta aquí, seguiría en la jungla
estoy de acuerdo que el condicionamiento es muy poderoso pero no absoluto; la capacidad de elegir está latente y a veces se materializa, hay muchos ejemplos
el condicionamiento es una constante pero la elección es una variable que a veces neutraliza el animal que llevamos dentro
un hombre sin elección es un animal
esto confirmaría tu exposición siempre en ausencia de elección
si la idea de elección puede ser pensada, es que potencialmente puede existir, y te recuerdo que una idea es indestructible


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2019)

PREDICT dijo:


> si el individuo no tuviese capacidad de elegir el ser humano no habría llegado hasta aquí, seguiría en la jungla
> estoy de acuerdo que el condicionamiento es muy poderoso pero no absoluto; la capacidad de elegir está latente y a veces se materializa, hay muchos ejemplos
> el condicionamiento es una constante pero la elección es una variable que a veces neutraliza el animal que llevamos dentro
> un hombre sin elección es un animal
> ...



En URSS y China, MILES DE MILLONES de personas eran comunistas y ahora no.

En breve Europa será islámica. Los individuos no cuentan.


----------



## PREDICT (27 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En URSS y China, MILES DE MILLONES de personas eran comunistas y ahora no.
> 
> En breve Europa será islámica. Los individuos no cuentan.



el individuo no cuenta no?

Mahoma, fundador del islamismo.
Isaac Newton, científico inglés.
Jesucristo, fundador del cristianismo.
Buda, fundador del budismo.
Confucio, filósofo chino.
Pablo de Tarso, apóstol y santo cristiano, impulsor del cristianismo.
Cai Lun, inventor del papel.
Johannes Gutenberg, reinventor de la imprenta (inventada en 1048 por el chino Bi Sheng).
Cristóbal Colón, primer europeo que dio a conocer a América en Europa.
Albert Einstein, científico germano de origen judío.
Louis Pasteur, bioquímico francés.
Galileo Galilei, científico italiano.
Aristóteles, filósofo griego.
Euclides, matemático griego.
Moisés, líder religioso del pueblo de Israel.
Charles Darwin, biólogo británico.
Qin Shi Huang, primer emperador y unificador de China.
Augusto, primer emperador romano.
Nicolás Copérnico, astrónomo polaco.
Antoine Lavoisier, químico francés.
Constantino el Grande, emperador romano.
James Watt, científico e inventor británico.
Michael Faraday, científico e inventor británico.
James Clerk Maxwell, físico británico.
Martín Lutero, creador del protestantismo.
George Washington, político estadounidense.
Karl Marx, filósofo alemán.
Hermanos Wright, Orville y Wilbur, creadores del primer aeroplano.
Genghis Khan, líder militar mongol.
Adam Smith, economista británico.
William Shakespeare, escritor británico.
John Dalton, científico británico.
Alejandro Magno, político y militar griego.
Napoleón, político y militar francés.
Nikola Tesla, inventor austriaco-estadounidense.
Anton van Leeuwenhoek, científico holandés, inventor del microscopio.
William Morton, inventor de la anestesia.
Guillermo Marconi, inventor italiano.
Adolf Hitler, político alemán.
Platón, filósofo griego.
Oliver Cromwell, político británico.
Alexander Graham Bell, científico escocés, patentó el teléfono en Estados Unidos.
Alexander Fleming, científico escocés, descubridor de la penicilina.
John Locke, filósofo británico.
Ludwig van Beethoven, músico alemán.
Werner Heisenberg, científico alemán.
Louis Daguerre, escenógrafo francés, principal inventor de la fotografía.
Simón Bolívar, militar venezolano, líder independentista sudamericano padre de seis naciones.
René Descartes, filósofo francés.
Miguel Ángel, escultor, pintor y arquitecto italiano.
Urbano II, papa italiano, que impulsó la Primera Cruzada.
Omar, militar árabe, descendiente político de Mahoma, gran impulsor militar y político del islamismo.
Ashoka, emperador indio, principal difusor del budismo tras Buda.
Agustín de Hipona, religioso y filósofo argelino, santo cristiano.
William Harvey, médico inglés, descubridor de la circulación sanguínea mayor.
Ernest Rutherford, físico neozelandés.
Juan Calvino, teólogo francés, creador de la religión calvinista.
Gregor Mendel, descubridor de las leyes de la herencia genética.
Max Planck, físico alemán.
Joseph Lister, impulsor de la asepsia en las operaciones quirúrgicas.
Nikolaus August Otto, creador del motor de combustión interna.
Francisco Pizarro, español, conquistador del imperio inca.
Hernán Cortés, español, conquistador del imperio azteca.
Thomas Jefferson, político y filósofo estadounidense.
Isabel la Católica, aunque también Fernando, reyes españoles.
Iósif Stalin, político comunista ruso.
Julio César, político y militar romano.
Guillermo I, rey inglés.
Sigmund Freud, médico austríaco, padre del psicoanálisis.
Edward Jenner, inventor de la vacuna contra la viruela.
Wilhelm Röntgen, descubridor de los rayos X.
Johann Sebastian Bach, músico alemán.
Lao Tse, filósofo chino.
Voltaire (François Marie Arouet), filósofo francés.
Johannes Kepler, astrónomo alemán.
Enrico Fermi, inventor del primer reactor basado en la energía atómica, considerado padre de la bomba atómica.
Leonhard Euler, matemático suizo.
Jean-Jacques Rousseau, filósofo suizo.
Nicolás Maquiavelo, político y filósofo italiano.
Thomas Malthus, economista británico, autor del primer libro sobre las consecuencias del crecimiento de la población (primer demógrafo).
John F. Kennedy, presidente estadounidense, la contribución principal por la que se encuentra en la lista es por iniciar el programa espacial.
Gregory Pincus, creador de la píldora anticonceptiva.
Mani, religioso iraní, creador del maniqueísmo.
Lenin (Vladimir Illich Uliánov), político ruso, instaurador del comunismo en Rusia.
Sui Went-Ti, unificador de China posterior a Shih Huang-Ti.
Vasco de Gama, marino portugués, demostró que podía llegarse a la India bordeando África, abriendo una alternativa a la clásica Ruta de las Especias.
Ciro II el Grande, emperador persa.
Pedro I de Rusia, emperador ruso, considerado el gran modernizador de este país.
Mao Zedong, o Mao Tse-tung, político que instauró el comunismo en China.
Francis Bacon, filósofo británico, padre del método científico.
Henry Ford, inventor de la producción en cadena y de automóviles.
Mencio, filósofo confucionista.
Zoroastro, padre del zoroastrismo, religión de origen persa.
Isabel I, reina inglesa.
Mijaíl Gorbachov, desmontó el comunismo desde dentro en la Unión Soviética.
Menes, primer faraón del Egipto unificado.
Carlomagno, creador de un imperio que incluiría la actuales Francia y Alemania y que sirvió de inspiración para posteriores intentos de unificación europea.
Homero, poeta griego ciego, autor de la _Ilíada_ y la _Odisea_.
Justiniano I, emperador bizantino.
Mahavira, religioso indio, fundador de la religión yainista.
etc...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2019)

PREDICT dijo:


> el individuo no cuenta no?




Occidente es DESCARTES. 

Todo lo demás es relleno


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2019)

Comes para saciar tu hambre
esnifas coca para calmar tu ansiedad
amas para satisfacer tu deseo 

Lo mismo es una comida que otra, una droga que otra, una pareja que otra. 

Eres tú, tu química interior.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2019)

Ambientada en Praga durante 1968, *la *_*Insoportable levedad del ser*_ trata de un hombre y sus dudas existenciales en torno a la vida en pareja, convertidas en conflictos sexuales y afectivos. La novela relata escenas de la vida cotidiana trazadas con un profundo sentido trascendental: _la inutilidad de la existencia y la necesidad del eterno retorno de Nietzsche_ por el que todo lo vivido ha de repetirse eternamente, solo que al volver lo hace de un modo diferente, ya no fugaz como ocurrió en el principio. 
*Tomás* (en checo, _Tomáš_): Personaje principal que, a pesar de amar a su esposa, no puede resistir la tentación de acostarse con otras mujeres. Demuestra la incertidumbre del hombre al afrontar una relación de pareja y la madurez que debe impregnar en ella. Además enfrenta el dilema que supone vivir en un país socialista en el cual pasa de militante eufórico a perseguido del sistema. 
*Sabina*: Es la eterna amante de Tomás, y quien siente la verdadera levedad (_ligereza en las cosas_) tras relacionarse con hombres comprometidos, otorgándole a la _infidelidad_ poca o ninguna importancia. Esta ligereza en la manera de vivir es consecuencia de una actitud existencial amoral y anodina. 
*Teresa* (en checo, _Tereza_): Esposa de Tomás. Sufre por las infidelidades de su pareja, pero se resigna a aceptarlas por temor a perderle. La justificación a este vínculo de _amor corrompido_, se encuentra en que Tomás ha sido quien le dio una nueva razón para vivir después de pasar su infancia al lado de su madre, por quien Teresa siente vergüenza y hasta odio.
*Franz*: Amante pasajero de Sabina. Es la representación de quien se libera de una vida de obligaciones, de una esposa y una hija, que no le brindan ningún beneficio interior. Consigue relacionarse con una alumna que le demuestra admiración y abre una nueva puerta en su vida.
*Simón*: Hijo no reconocido de Tomás, quien al final se vuelve una imagen tardía de él.
*Karenin*: Mascota de Tomás y Teresa. Es un punto de unión y reflexión en la relación de la pareja.
Después de 10 años, Sabina se va a vivir a los Estados Unidos. Vive con una pareja de ancianos que en cierta forma representa el deseo inalcanzable e irreal de tener una familia, pues ellos son como sus hijos. Pronto termina ese tiempo hermoso, pues el anciano muere y su esposa va a Canadá a vivir con su hijo. Sabina desea permanecer en el estado de levedad, sin pesos ni ataduras, así que escribe un testamento especificando que a su muerte incineren su cuerpo y esparzan sus cenizas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Oct 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
> Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
> que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.
> 
> ...





¿Se ha investigando si los negros tienen un exceso de dopamina y porqué?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Se ha investigando si los negros tienen un exceso de dopamina y porqué?



los estados emocionales puntuales que responden a una situación de la vida real son parte del equilibrio mental de cualquier ser vivo. 
Hasta los feroces leopardos son amorosos y tiernos con sus crías o sus parejas. Son apacibles con otros miembros de su grupo, pero cuando toca matar para sobrevivir, matan. 

Otra cosa muy diferente es un leopardo encerrado en la jaula de un zoológico que tiene estereotipias o ganas de matar a todo lo que se mueva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2019)

*Tema mítico* : - Que COJONES pasa con el CAFE???????


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Nov 2019)

Habláis de drogas con vuestras larvas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Nov 2019)

*LA BOMBA GAY*
Es un ataque de ingeniería social a occidente, Europa y España más concretamente. 

Está ejecutado por JEQUES ÁRABES, del imperio otomano, que controlan la ONU y cualquier organización supranacional. 
Bien asesorados por expertos en psicología de masas lo que pretenden es la destrucción de las familias y la castración química de las personas heterosexuales a través de la propia dopamina. 

Se hace creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear familias con hijos para estructurar la vida y el conjunto de la sociedad.

Se hace creer a la población que lo deseable es comportarse como los gays, follar de forma promiscua en un destructivo péndulo de chute y síndrome de abstinencia. Como cualquier adicción destruye a la persona y la sociedad , pues lo único que sostiene un país son las familias y el reemplazo generacional 


Opio para el pueblo, la droga que aseguraba el monopolio del té

El imperialismo. La guerra del opio

La empresa más valiosa del mundo sale a bolsa: estos son los números de Aramco


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Nov 2019)

*Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma. *

una emoción puede cambiar tu química, y cambiar tu química puede cambiar tu emoción. 

Las drogas alucinógenas se han producido sobre esta base. El tratamiento para problemas psiquiátricos también funciona de esta manera. Cuando alguien está muy agitado, le dan una droga; un tranquilizante, y se calma. Estas drogas de alguna manera bajan la tensión químicamente. Cualquier consumo de drogas es manipulación en el nivel de tu química. Cualquiera que sea la experiencia, hay una química de apoyo. 
Cuando el biólogo habla de amor, en realidad está hablando de reproducción. Esto es solo un truco de la naturaleza para mantener las cosas en marcha. La naturaleza quiere perpetuarse a sí misma. 

Si somos capaces de observar nuestro comportamiento sin estar influenciados por el antropocentrismo cartesiano en el que nos hemos educado, un mundo de conocimiento se abrirá ante nosotros.
Seremos capaces de ver que lo que llamamos amor, es simplemente un apego para unos fines biológicos y de supervivencia de la especie. Entenderemos que la emoción que llamamos amor y que nosotros sublimamos, queda muy escasa si la comparamos con la infinita pasión y devoción que siente un perro por su humano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Nov 2019)

*NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON EL SEXO

y mucho menos con la relaciones humanas como se han concebido desde el principio de las civilizaciones. 

ES DROGA.*

Se llama la bomba gay . Es un ataque de ingeniería social a occidente para enganchar a las personas a la dopamina generada por el sexo promiscuo.
es decir, hacer creer a la gente que la razón para " emparejarse " durante unos días es follar hasta que deja de hacer efecto el chute.

Han conseguido destruir el concepto de pareja para formar familias con hijos. 
Cualquier actividad sexual desvinculada de una relación de pareja como hicieron todos nuestros antepasados es una *PARAFILIA

LO MISMO ES FROTARSE CONTRA EL ANO DE UN HOMBRE QUE DE UNA MUJER, QUE DE UNA CABRA O UN PERRO. 

Lo que busca esa mujer en el tinder, es un camello que le provea de la próxima dosis y le rebaje su nivel de ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. *

A veces la gente se olvida que el sexo solo dura unos minutos y que andar como un verraco en celo por la vida no es buena idea. 
Si follar con mucha gente diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2019)

El médico que asegura que el origen de toda adicción es un trauma. Tiene sentido si estás todo el día en el gimnasio cuando eras un alfeñique


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Tecnología persuasiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Nov 2019)

Cortisol, la hormona del estrés — La Mente es Maravillosa

LIGAR MATA. Te voy a contar un secreto, siempre desde el ámbito de la biología y la etología, nada que ver con cuestiones morales , ni religiosas ni sectarias.



Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios genéticos para competir entre nosotros y ser el mejor el que fecunde a la mayor cantidad de hembras .



ESE MECANISMO ENFRENTARSE CON OTROS MACHOS, de intentar conquistar la hembra es una etapa de estrés extremo, en el que sea un ciervo, o un león, reducen su atención ante los peligros, dejan de comer, es un estado de locura transitoria. En la naturaleza está pautado y se provoca a través del celo de las hembras para asegurar que las crías nazcan en determinada época del año. Es decir, no en invierno , no en estación seca.



EL CORTISOL , la hormona del estrés , durante ese tiempo inunda la sangre en lugar de la serotonina o la dopamina, hormonas que tienen un impacto positivo y de bienestar en el cuerpo y en la mente. Esta sintomatología se produce a tres niveles: físico, psicológico y conductual o de comportamiento. Pero lo más importante es que actúa como un VENENO .



Se sabe con certeza que animales como la musaraña que vive intensamente esa etapa copulando docenas de veces al día , muere al finalizarlo.

Es decir que no viven más de un año o dos. La razón biológica, es para diversificar la genética de las futuras generaciones . Si un sólo macho fecunda a muchas hembras , año tras año, reduciría esa diversidad imprescindible para la supervivencia.



No tiene nada que ver con la masturbación pues esa situación no causa estrés , ni tampoco con el sexo de pareja ( el sexo de mantenimiento ) que dentro de una relación segura , fiel , estable y larga, es simplemente una demostración de amor que llena el cuerpo de serotonina y oxitocina.



SOMOS UN CÓCTEL QUÍMICO. Cada pensamiento, cada reverberación, cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo afectando a nuestra salud y esperanza de vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2019)

Sin la menor duda que son muchísimo más felices que las carruseleras o las adolescentes pendientes del instagram .
Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad , y sólo a una pequeña parte del mundo, es decir a las blancas occidentalesen edad reproductiva , que son sólo el 2% de la población , que se hace creer que para ser feliz tienen que comportarse como putas.

De lo que se trata es de que desliguen la sexualidad de la formación de pareja con fines de matrimonio y maternidad.
Convencerlas que la vagina es para darse gusto al cuerpo y mear, sin ninguna relación con el parto , de ahí la insistencia en lo de los transexuales , que debería ser anecdótico y estrafalario , pero precisamente para recrearse en ese concepto que la sexualidad es sólo vicio y por lo tanto que cause los mismos efectos que si se drogase a la población con heroína :

- atontamiento
- síndrome de abstinencia
- ansiedad

La siguiente dosis cobra una importancia vital y es el motor de sus vidas. Por eso en las civilizaciones normales, se ha evitado que los niños se iniciasen en el sexo, pues acabaría siendo una prioridad en sus cortas vidas , dejando de lado todo lo que tienen que aprender para hacerse adultos.
Detrás de vidas destruidas por la adicción al sexo, hay un comienzo demasiado temprano._* NO SE ECHA DE MENOS LO QUE NO CONOCES .*_

analicen que desde la extirpación del clítoris en las tribus primitivas , hasta el burka en las civilizaciones, pasando por leyes muy restrictivas en la promiscuidad, en el resto del planeta y en todas las civilizaciones anteriores este tema se controló igual que el abuso de las drogas.
por algo será. y por algo será que se promocione aquí.


----------



## ladrilleame (20 Dic 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Si no fuésemos capaces de cambiar, nadie saldría de una adicción a una sustancia o a un comportamiento, y resulta que hay gente que fuma o bebe que es capaz de dejarlo de un día para otro y para siempre.
> 
> Da igual si es poca o mucha.



Efectivamente : 

Yo fumaba porros no mucho unas Caladas con el compañero de litera todas las noches . Pues termine enganchado y al regresar a mi pueblo termine comprando para fumar por las noches .

Hasta que dije esto es una mierda lo dejo . Un mes casi sin dormir y con asías de fumar . Ahora aquello que pensaba que no iba a poder dejar es para mi inexistente pueden fumar porros delante mia y ya no siento ese mono . Ahora voy a por el tabaco que va ser la misma experiencia un poco más duro pero se que mi mente se curará en dos meses y adiós tabaco


----------



## ladrilleame (20 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu ingenuidad , sobrevalorando lo poco que tu sabes , te hace tener esa soberbia. Está todo por definir atontado. Tu vives en una burbuja antropocéntrica y relatas como un loro lo que otros han pensado para ti.
> 
> para dejarte una pinceladas de lo que no sabes :
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo estudie microbiología y biología celular y l vida es eso . Seguir multiplicándonos ya sea un insecto o un humano la cuestión es que no pare la rueda de girar. Podrías extenderte en el tema que me encanta tu visión de el


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2019)

ladrilleame dijo:


> Estoy contigo estudie microbiología y biología celular y l vida es eso . Seguir multiplicándonos ya sea un insecto o un humano la cuestión es que no pare la rueda de girar. Podrías extenderte en el tema que me encanta tu visión de el



El problema de las fuentes académicas es que te adoctrinan y sin querer limitan tu capacidad de visión de la realidad. 

Este sesgo cognitivo ( _es un efecto psicológico que produce una desviación en el procesamiento mental, lo que lleva a una distorsión, juicio inexacto, interpretación ilógica, o lo que se llama en términos generales irracionalidad, que se da sobre la base de la interpretación de la información disponible, aunque los datos no sean lógicos o no estén relacionados entre sí. ) ..._

pues este sesgo cognitivo que tienen las personas especialistas ( alguien que sabe mucho de poco ) le impide relacionar conceptos dispares como hago yo al beber de muchas fuentes muy alejadas entre sí , y saco mis propias conclusiones, yo creo que acertadas, sino las cambiaría. 

Darwin fue capaz de entender lo que ahora parece obvio ( que un burro y un caballo tienen un origen común ) porque su abuelo fue el que le inició de niño en esa teoría, a pesar de que todos los académicos contemporáneos , gente muy formada e inteligente , no se les había ocurrido tal hecho evolutivo , ya que esa parte la tenían resuelta por lo que le habían contado de la creación de dios y tal y cual. 
¿ quién se atreve a dudar de lo que todo el mundo cree ? 

Yo nací en una granja y desde niño, con los primeros pasos estuve entre un montón de especies de animales diferentes .
Tenía y mantengo una capacidad de entender sus emociones , algo que por ejemplo mis hermanos o primos no tuvieron interés. 
Yo sabía que no eran autómatas , que las vacas y los cerdos tenían razonamiento, simplemente estaban sometidos y maltratados. 

Cuando se sacrificaban los cerdos , todo mi entorno veía en las vísceras comida, yo veía una autopsia y observaba con mucha atención todas las estructuras orgánicas , los riñones por dentro, el corazón , los pulmones , el hígado, la bilis ... era obvio para mis ojos que lo único que diferenciaba al cerdo de las personas era el aspecto exterior. 

Evidentemente nadie de mi familia podría entender que éramos lo mismo, cuando simplemente decirles que " descendíamos del mono " ya les parecía demasiado abstracto y poco convincente. 

Todavía la gran mayoría de las personas están muy distanciadas de lo que realmente es la vida y lo que significa vivir. 
Ni se plantean lo que son los cuerpos , tienen una extraña e ilógica sensación antropocéntrica en la que contamos sólo los humanos y el resto de los seres vivos son como parte de un escenario recreado para el uso y disfrute de las personas. 

El antropocentrismo cartesiano . Descartes, la gran desgracia de occidente y origen del terrible trato a los animales que ya empieza a cambiar por fin


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2019)

Cualquier cosa sirve para adoptar como identidad. Un rasgo físico,el color de piel, una parafilia, una ideología, una religión, incluso un conocimiento ( el rol de la profesión es un psicopatía . Suponer que tienes que ser , es decir que adquieres la identidad , de policía, médico, cajera de supermercado o cualquier actividad con la que confundes tu propio ser, es un delirio. Es una esquizofrenia.

Las personas son individuos que a veces durante su tiempo de vida, hacen cosas para conseguir recursos. pero es peligroso ser tu avatar .

Cuando adquieres una identidad , todo tu intelecto actúa para defenderla . Te autojustificas porque te reconforta y si te dices a ti mismo que eres una mujer y hay que castrarte , pues adelante. y si un tatuaje te abrió el camino de esa manía pues alá a cubrir todo el cuerpo.

TODOS TENDEMOS A QUERER MÁS DE LO MISMO HASTA LA EXAGERACIÓN, porque lo que nos provocaba placer ( dopamina ) sólo mantiene el efecto si se aumenta la dosis.

Un tacaño es igual que el tatuado. Uno colecciona tatuajes en su piel y el otro ceros en su cuenta corriente.


----------



## Capote (31 Dic 2019)

No puedes evitar ser idiota. Lo somos todos.


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Dic 2019)

Existe algo llamado RND ( red neuronal por defecto).
Son las cadenas mentales.
Es el sistema con el que la materia atrapa al atman.
Si vuestro "sesgo" os deja aceptarlo.
Hay una substancia que permite variar de RND.
Es el DMT.
Si lo tomais con regularidad durante un tiempo,hackeareis la Matrix o sea a la naturaleza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Existe algo llamado RND ( red neuronal por defecto).
> Son las cadenas mentales.
> Es el sistema con el que la materia atrapa al atman.
> Si vuestro "sesgo" os deja aceptarlo.
> ...



habría que definir que es el carácter y el temperamento y para que están ahí. 
He criado diferentes especies de animales y entre los hermanos de la misma camada o nidada , siempre hay diferentes temperamentos . 
Es bueno para que sobreviva el grupo. 
Si en un poblado de humanos ,
si todos fuesen miedosos, cobardes, tímidos, pusilánimes, irresolutos y apocados ... nadie se atrevería a cruzar la montaña al final del valle y no sabrían que allí hay un río cargado de peces y árboles frutales .
pero, si todos fuesen valientes , osados, audaces, atrevidos, intrépidos, animosos , denodados, impávidos, heroicos ...

podría darse el caso de que se retasen entre ellos constantemente haciendo imposible la convivencia o que en su falta de temor fuesen devorados por las fieras . o que al pasar la montaña se encontrasen con otra tribu que los aniquilase a todos.


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> habría que definir que es el carácter y el temperamento y para que están ahí.
> He criado diferentes especies de animales y entre los hermanos de la misma camada o nidada , siempre hay diferentes temperamentos .
> Es bueno para que sobreviva el grupo.
> Si en un poblado de humanos ,
> ...



Toda la razón.
Mira, una de las cosas que mas cuesta aceptar precisamente es esto, el hecho de que necesitemos tal variedad de caracteres.
Todos quisiéramos que todos fuesen y sintiesen como uno mismo sin entender que eso imposibilitaría el progreso de la especie.
Somos un conjunto de varios sistemas que tan pronto colaboran como tan pronto parecen querer matarse pero que van juntos hacia un mismo fin.

Yo mismo como experto psiconauta y como ser aparentemente espiritualmente mas evolucionado no dejo de formar parte del engranaje.

Cuando uno entiende esto empieza a aceptar un poquitin mas las aparentes gilipolleces de los otros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Toda la razón.
> Mira, una de las cosas que mas cuesta aceptar precisamente es esto, el hecho de que necesitemos tal variedad de caracteres.
> Todos quisiéramos que todos fuesen y sintiesen como uno mismo sin entender que eso imposibilitaría el progreso de la especie.
> Somos un conjunto de varios sistemas que tan pronto colaboran como tan pronto parecen querer matarse pero que van juntos hacia un mismo fin.
> ...



Las hembras son la base de la especie, los machos son reservorios genéticos para competir entre sí. Son los que marcan las pautas de la evolución. Sólo los que consiguen reproducirse transmitirán sus caracteres a sus descendientes . 

las hembras , si no fuese por los machos, serían clónicas generación tras generación hasta extinguirse.

Todas las hembras son madres, pero no todos los machos llegarán a serlo, sólo los que lo consigan compitiendo con los menos aptos


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2020)

En los animales en cautividad su mente funciona así :

¿ qué hago con mi vida ? Si es un loro , le das un cartón y se entretiene picandolo .

Si viviese en libertad tendría un esquema de vida diferente : volar kilómetros a buscar comida, huir de los depredadores, seducir a una pareja, alimentar a sus crías ... VIVIR !!

La mente busca una salida en el momento que sea una persona ( vivimos en un zoo humano ) o cualquier otro animal encuentra algo que se parece más o menos a lo que su mente le pide, se aferra y si es factible repetir se vuelve adicto : LOS VICIOS.

En etología se llaman estereotipias , Son acciones repetitivas que se hacen sin un fin determinado. Simplemente alterar la química cerebral para parar cierta ansiedad o síndrome de abstinencia.

En lo loros a veces llegan a arrancarse las plumas , igual que las personas que se muerden las uñas, o fuman , o van de putas .. . 


Adicción al ejercicio: cómo el deporte puede convertirse en una obsesión poco saludable


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2020)

Inspirado por ver a mis perros con una felicidad y alegría desbordante por el sólo hecho de que acabo de llegar a casa, os relato lo que creo que es esa manifestación emocional . 
Teniendo en cuenta que la alegría la felicidad y el placer es sólo una cuestión química, con el ÉXTASIS O La *MDMA* (*metilendioximetanfetamina*), como máximo exponente, debemos descartar que tenga alguna relación con un hecho en sí mismo o experiencia vital, puesto que la misma actividad puede verse con deseo o repudio dependiendo de la persona , o del momento del día. Sólo se valora con intensidad beber un vaso de agua cuando tienes sed, o comer si estás hambriento. 
Nada puede dar más felicidad que el calor cuando tienes frío y el frío cuando tienes calor. 
Ese refuerzo positivo, ese chute de tu química interna , es para recordarte el camino bueno que debes seguir, por el contrario el miedo, la angustia y la incertidumbre te advierten que por ahí no debes ir. 
Es importante destacar que el cerebro actúa como una balanza entre las opciones disponibles siempre y cuando ya hayas probado la ruta con anterioridad y te hayan llevado a la satisfacción y a la supervivencia. Como un sendero en una selva, recorrerás el mismo camino siempre que tengas oportunidad. Lo contrario es enfrentarte a las fieras, a las trampas y a la muerte. 

Una vez establecidas las rutas y mapeado el terreno , entras en una definitiva etapa de apalancamiento vital, la neofobia se apodera de tu ser , nada nuevo puede ser mejor que lo malo conocido, pues ya sabes a que atenerte. 

Echas de menos lo que has perdido pero no lo que no has conocido. Sólo los calvos son conscientes de su calvicie . Sólo los separados son conscientes de su desamor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2020)

*NO ES MÁS FELIZ AMANCIO ORTEGA QUE UN ESQUIMAL !!!

Es muy probable que la necesidad de enfrentarse con la supervivencia extrema , haga que un esquimal encuentre una enorme satisfacción en pequeñas acciones cotidianas . *








Si somos capaces de entender que nuestras sensaciones emocionales son iguales en cualquier otro animal , podremos concluir que tienen un sentido biológico de supervivencia, están ahí para algo. La casualidad hace que determinadas sustancias químicas de las plantas o de laboratorio , actúen de la misma manera que nuestra química cerebral algo que no está previsto en nuestro organismo y al estar disociada la sensación emocional con una acción real puede alterar los receptores y nuestro comportamiento futuro, es decir , provocando ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia. 

MDMA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La *MDMA* (abreviación de su nombre semisistemático *3,4-metilendioximetanfetamina*), usualmente conocida como *éxtasis*, es una droga empatógena perteneciente a la familia de las anfetaminas sustituidas. 

El consumo de MDMA puede inducir euforia, sensación de intimidad con los demás y disminución de la ansiedad. Produce una pérdida de la timidez, volviendo al individuo más extrovertido, una sensación de alegría absoluta y de hiperactividad 

El mecanismo de acción de la MDMA proviene de la unión de la molécula con distintos transportadores de neurotransmisores. La sustancia a su vez provoca un aumento de actividad en por lo menos tres de estos neurotransmisores: la serotonina, la dopamina y la norepinefrina; esto produce tanto un incremento de la secreción de las moléculas neurotransmisoras por las neuronas como un bloqueo de su recaptación, y se acumulan en el espacio sináptico. Al contrario que otras drogas de estructura química similar, la MDMA tiene especial incidencia en la liberación de serotonina en detrimento de la dopamina, característica responsable de algunos de sus principales efectos, tanto negativos como «positivos», pues la serotonina es un importante regulador del estado de ánimo, las emociones, el sueño o el dolor. Estudios preliminares en animales parecen demostrar que la MDMA puede dañar las neuronas que contienen serotonina, incluso a largo plazo


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2020)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Ese texto dice muchas tonterías muy mal redactadas. Hay mucha gente que puede cambiar, aprender de los errores y renovarse. Que mucha gente sea incapaz al no salir de su ambiente o por otras razones también es cierto, pero vamos que no todos somos iguales.
> 
> Hablas mucho de animales, animales, animales. Nigún animal puede redactar un texto, como tu lo estás haciendo (aunque sea como el culo) por lo tanto no puedes comparar al ser humano y sus capacidades de adaptación, pensamiento, conciencia y cambio con las de un animal.
> 
> Aprende a redactar tu estudios de psicología barata mejor, por favor.



la inteligencia y la sabiduría nada tiene que ver con los datos que has aprendido, eso lo soluciones en google con un sólo click .

Es en el trato y la convivencia con diferentes especies de animales cuando se tiene conciencia de esas emociones. De hecho con seguridad tú, que te arrogas una superioridad intelectual sin que hayas hecho nada para ponerla en manifiesto, eres un subnormal que vive con tus padres incapaz de sobrevivir por tu cuenta como hace un chimpancé. 

Incluso dentro de la misma camada o nidada , algunos individuos destacan por su capacidad de entender el mundo que les rodea. Son aquellos animales que entienden las señales de los humanos, que no temen cuando no hay motivo, que no agreden pues nadie les ataca. Son los capaces de resolver airosos los pequeños y grandes contratiempos cotidianos. Los tontos van dando tumbos, temerosos y desconfiados creen que son ellos el centro de atención, una bolsa de plástico movida por el viento es suficiente para espantarlos , siempre enfadados otean constantemente buscando su oportunidad de atacar como haces tú.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2020)

Los animales también se drogan de sus hábitos en su ecosistema . 
Cuando viven en cautividad , al privarles de la posibilidad de vivir su vida, redirigen su comportamiento obsesivo a las pocas alternativas que se presentan. Se llaman estereotipias . 

Los humanos somos animales en cautividad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2020)

Fumar es como ser homosexual , lesbiana, hacerse tatuajes, ir en bicicleta o escalar montañas. 
Son manías que tienen la importancia que les quieras dar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2020)

Cuando dudes sólo tienes que pensar en los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta que tienen sus familias y viven felices. ¿ acaso dudas que no es feliz una familia esquimal a pesar de vivir en un iglú ? o una familia de bosquimanos ? 

Piensa en los cientos de millones de mujeres que se visten con burka voluntariamente. Son tus contemporáneos. 
Piensa en tus antepasados, en tu abuelo y también en los de hace miles de años. 

No te creas más listo que todos ellos, tú, justamente el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2020)

entiende que si hay gente amargada, también hay gente que no lo es


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2020)

La contradicción budista


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2020)

repasando conceptos :

" NO SON LOS HECHOS SINO NUESTRA FORMA DE INTERPRETARLOS "

- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA

- EL DOLOR ES INEVITABLE, EL SUFRIMIENTO ES OPCIONAL

- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO


– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.


----------



## Felson (12 Feb 2020)

No es tanto elegir bien, como elegir lo bueno. Si eliges lo bueno, seguro que te irá mejor. El problema es que lo bueno, cuesta mucho más caro y solo se pueden permitir en las administraciones andaluzas y en todas, en general.


----------



## daesrd (12 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
> Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
> que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.
> 
> ...



La música que te gusta se convierte en dopamina, sobre todo el punto álgido del estribillo, ése que te pone los vellos de punta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> La música que te gusta se convierte en dopamina, sobre todo el punto álgido del estribillo, ése que te pone los vellos de punta.



Es muy interesante entender porque se produce esa reverberación mental. 

Todos los animales cantan . No sólo los que podemos oír como los grillos, los lobos , lo pájaros y las ballenas .. TODOS , lo que pasa es que lo hacen en parámetros que no comprendemos. 

CANTAR, es decirle al mundo que estás vivo , que existes , que ahí estás tú disponible para las hembras reclamando tu territorio. 

la música lo único que hace es simular el aullido humano. El ritmo acompasado son las pulsiones de la cópula que posteriormente se reflejaron al mundo golpeando un tronco hueco con un palo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2020)

El problema no es le hecho físico en sí, que aunque es una parafilia que no aporta nada bueno , tampoco tendría mayor importancia.

EL PROBLEMA ES EL SÍNDROME DE ABSTINENCIA Y LA ANSIEDAD UNA VEZ QUE TIENES EL HÁBITO.

Como la gula, como le pasa a los gordos con la comida, que están todo el día pensando en comer ...

*la Lujuria es una esclavitud.*
La *lujuria* se basa en la excesiva presencia de pensamientos de tipo sexual y los pensamientos posesivos relacionados con otra personas, ya sean cercanas o no.

Activas una parte del comportamiento animal, instintiva, un perro husmeando hembras en celo .
cuanto más animal eres , más te alejas de tu esencia humana.

Si aprovechas todo ese tiempo que pasas haciendo conexiones neuronales parafílicas , y en vez de drogarte viendo situaciones indignantes y vomitivas que se acercan más al mundo de los desequilibrios mentales que los del placer de vivir.. si en vez de perder el tiempo en esas mierdas que son gratis porque el precio eres tu.... si en vez de destruirte te construyes leyendo a los sabios, aprovecharás mejor tu vida.

Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2020)

Dejar la cocainomanía


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2020)

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2020)

quizás te interese mi nueva elucubración sexual
no sería relevante en una visión filosófica de la vida, si no hubiese cobrado una importancia descomunal e inmerecida en este pequeño trozo de espacio geográfico /tiempo de vida que nos ha tocado experienciar
analizando el orgasmo de los peces , nuestros antepasados y la inexistencia de la cópula , concluyo que el orgasmo es una recompensa , un shock eléctrico para sincronizar al macho y a la hembra en la puesta de los huevos para que el semen no se disperse en el agua. hasta ahí todo claro
por lo tanto en el momento que los óvulos no salen al exterior y son fecundados en el interior de las hembras , es necesario un tubo para llegar el semen , pero ahí resulta que nos encontramos que la mayoría de las aves, y reptiles no tienen pene
y por lo tanto no es necesaria una fecundación interna
retomamos la idea de que los penes son herramientas extractivas del semen del anterior, y entonces ¿ el placer sensorial ? y aquí viene la nueva aportación
tanto el pene como las vaginas son heridas en la piel, heridas en el cuerpo . y de la misma manera que se siente cierto placer al rascarte , si te pica, ( si no te pica , no te rascas ) pues simplemente es una pequeña interacción psicosomática inducida por la química cerebral . Pero son mecanismos instintivos como masticar la comida. Los gordos sienten placer en ingerir sin ni siquiera saber a que sabe la comida , lo que buscan es tragar. Es su química cerebral lo que está funcionando , no su aparato digestivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2020)

*LES ASEGURO QUE EL COLEGIO NO EDUCA. SIMPLEMENTE ADOCTRINAN EN LA IDEOLOGÍA DOMINANTE EN CADA PAÍS,

ES EVIDENTE QUE NO EDUCAN IGUAL A UNA NIÑA ESPAÑOLA QUE A UNA DE ARABIA SAUDITA. UNA DE LAS DOS TIENE QUE SER MALA EDUCACIÓN PUES SON COMPLETAMENTE DIVERGENTES.*

Dicho lo cual, los supuestos conocimientos con los que aprueban los exámenes los niños, adolescentes y universitarios son irrelevantes puesto que no los han sabido asimilar en un contexto de sabiduría práctica para la vida .

Se aprende a través de la pasión , el interés y la necesidad por aprender algo. Esa energía con la que los niños juegan con la play o conocen a los jugadores de fútbol . ese interés de los adolescentes por pasarse horas con el instagram . De lo que se trata es de despertar en el niño, de hacerlo adicto al aprendizaje por su cuenta, por las ganas de saber. es algo innato como se aprende un idioma . Ese milagro que hace que los niños hablen fluidamente su idioma materno y que un universitario no pueda tener una conversación básica en ingles.

Pero más allá de los contenidos es la capacidad de seguir aprendiendo a lo largo de su vida y no convertirse en autómatas y esclavos como pretende la educación tradicional. Se trata de educar al niño a levantarse de la cama por mucho que le cueste en pleno invierno, todavía de noche y corriendo como pollo sin cabeza que desayune rápido para llegar puntual . Se trata de que soporte día tras días permanecer en su puesto, en el mismo cada día, sentado en una silla dura ausente del mundo mirando una pizarra que no entiende nada , contando los minutos para salir.
Se trata de que se someta ante una figura de poder y la jerarquía de compañeros inaguantables que con burlas y humillaciones van minando su autoestima.

Se trata en definitiva en convertirle en un burro para dar vueltas a la noria a la que le engancharán el resto de su vida .

LOS GRANDES GENIOS, HAN ESTADO SIEMPRE FUERA DEL REBAÑO, LO FUERON GRACIAS A QUE ESQUIVARON A ESE CAMPO DE CONCENTRACIÓN PARA ABORREGAR A LA GENTE LLAMADA EDUCACIÓN PÚBLICA.
_*
Todo lo que promocione el coletas es por definición algo malo pues son sicarios del mal .
*_
La etapa más importante de la vida son las primeras semanas, meses y años del bebé, justo esa etapa que ellos quieren controlar , privando a las pocas españolas que no han perdido su instinto maternal de vivir su maternidad como cualquier madre libre. quiere convertir a las mujeres en vacas de granja a las que privan de sus hijos para que sigan produciendo.

las llamadas guarderías , son orfanatos , almacenes de bebés que trastornarán para siempre su carácter , temperamento , incluso su identidad.
buscan borregos y lo están consiguiendo.

La historia de *Amancio Ortega* es bastante conocida, también, pero no por ello menos interesante.* Empezó con 14 años trabajando en dos tiendas de ropa*. Años después, fundaría el imperio textil más grande de la historia, y se convertiría en uno de los hombres más rico del mundo.
desde los 14 años estaba *estudiando dieciséis horas al día acerca de la moda y la gestión de los negocios.*


la madre de *Thomas Edison*, llegó a perder la paciencia con su hijo. Al cabo de tres años, tuvo que quitarle del colegio por desesperación, para educarle en casa. Era “un chico confuso, *inestable* y embrollón”, según su profesor. El inventor de la bombilla incandescente empezó a vender dulces y periódicos en los trenes y así desarrolló, con los años, su genio creativo.
*Darwin* era, según sus maestros, “un chico que se encuentra por debajo de los estándares comunes de la inteligencia. Es una desgracia para su familia”. Al parecer, su padre compartía el diagnóstico. Consideraba que era vago y soñador: “Mi hijo no piensa en otra cosa que en la caza y en los perros”.
*Verdi* no fue admitido en la Escuela Superior de Música de Milán, el Conservatorio. La razón: haber superado los límites de edad y ¡adoptar una postura incorrecta de las manos sobre el piano! En la pintura, más de lo mismo. *Picasso* (mientras que los otros alumnos seguían la clase del maestro, él dibujaba incansablemente palomas y corridas en sus cuadernos), *Debussy* (faltas de ortografía recurrentes) y *Leonardo* (emprendía investigaciones en dominios diferentes y, una vez comenzadas, las abandonaba) nunca destacaron en sus estudios. Por no hablar del arte de escribir: *Unamuno* suspendió la asignatura de literatura. *Marguerite Yourcenar* nunca pasó por la escuela y *Balzac* fue un auténtico desastre: indisciplinado, distraído…
*Évariste Galois*, considerado el padre de la *álgebra* moderna, fue rechazado dos veces por la École Polytechnique de París por su manifiesta incapacidad de superar los exámenes de acceso y por su sistemática rebelión a las reglas y al sistema.

*Mark Zuckerberg*
El *creador de Facebook* tuvo una experiencia similar a la de Bill Gates. Tras crear su empresa mientras era estudiante en Harvard, abandonó la universidad dos años después para poder dedicarse al completo a hacerla crecer.
comprendió que la Universidad no le estaba aportando gran cosa, y *la dejó para dedicarse al 100% a Facebook.
John D. Rockefeller*
El *magnate de los negocios y protagonista de todas las teorías de la conspiración habidas y por haber*, abandonó los estudios a los 16 años de edad. A los 18 fundó la primera empresa, con beneficios desde el primer año y creciendo a un ritmo de un 400% anual.

*Henry Ford*
El hombre que *revolucionó el mundo de la automoción* tampoco tuvo estudios, sino que empezó a trabajar desde los 14 o 15 años arreglando relojes. Años más tarde fundaría la empresa más importante del sector de la automoción.

*Walt Disney*
Walt Disney, hijo de granjeros, empezó a trabajar con 15 años, y, después de haber sido rechazado en el diario Kansas City Star por “falta de imaginación” y haber superado varios fracasos empresariales, *fundó la empresa de animación más importante de todos los tiempos.

" Siempre me ha encantado aprender. Lo que no me gusta es que me enseñen" (Winston Churchill)*

el factor diferenciador se llama resiliencia: la capacidad de realizarse y ser feliz, independientemente de lo traumático que haya sido el pasado de cada persona.

*SIMPLEMENTE, Tenían pasión por lo que hacían*


Grandes genios de la historia que no fueron a la escuela


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2020)

FUMAR ES COMO UNA PENETRACIÓN ANAL .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2020)

El hecho de que una recompensa que en sí misma no es gran cosa , a veces esté y otras veces no esté , hace enloquecer a una pequeña parte del cerebro que ahora se desvivirá por descubrir como obtener la recompensa. Y esa búsqueda de la siguiente recompensa, tratar de descifrar cuando obtengo la recompensa y cuando no, hace que una aplicación sea cautivadora y atractiva. Básicamente lo mismo es una aplicación de buscar ligues ,que jugar al póker, o buscar berberechos en la playa. Lo que hace adictivo a cualquier cosa, es la incertidumbre de cuándo vas a ser recompensado y cuando no.. la dopamina es la divisa de placer y es la divisa del deseo. las cosas que te han resultado agradables en el pasado te motivarán para buscarlas en el futuro.

( dale al zanx , la incertidumbre de si le vas a dar o no , es lo que crea adicción )


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2020)

no es la comida , sino el estímulo que la comida hace en tu cerebro.
el mismo vino que a un experto justifica que valga 200 euros el litro , a mi me parece un brebaje inmundo vomitivo.
has educado a tu cerebro a responder con dopamina a estímulos concretos que tú has convertido en deseables y tu vida gira en torno a ello.
Es posible que tu madre hubiese creado ese microcosmos en tu personalidad al privarte de otros estímulos cuando eras bebé.
Son como senderos en la hierba que tu recorres cada día cuando despiertas. No se puede solucionar porque es algo físico, como el idioma que hablas que no se pude borrar a no ser que tengas un derrame cerebral y afecte a esa parte .

¿ SOLUCIÓN ? DEBES TRAZAR OTROS SENDEROS ALTERNATIVOS.

LA GULA ES UNA MUY MALA COMPAÑERA DE VIAJE EN LA VIDA. TIENE CONSECUENCIAS DESASTROSAS EN TODOS LOS ASPECTOS , TE CONVIERTE EN UN ESCLAVO, EN UN PELELE COMO UN PERRITO HAMBRIENTO ANHELANDO QUE LLEGUE LA HORA DE COMER.

En el entrenamiento animal, al principio se le recompensa con trocitos diminutos de la comida que más le gusta, con el tiempo responde a las órdenes sin necesidad de darle comida ,porque sólo imaginarla , un chute de dopamina le obliga a obedecer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

No es "terraceo" es ALCOHOLISMO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

qué pena. un hilo tan interesante y que sólo participen chalados


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 May 2020)

Simplemente que el matrimonio hasta este momento puntual , esta generación en España, el matrimonio siempre ha sido una forma de celibato , porque de lo que se trata es de crear un hogar , una familia con hijos.
No era infrecuente que marineros pasasen meses en el mar sin ver a su familia, igual que militares, camioneros y tantas profesiones , incluso los emigrantes que enviaban dinero a su familia.
El sexo no era lo que fundamentaban las relaciones de pareja, como tampoco lo es en cualquier pareja de animales que están criando a sus hijos.
Se trata de focalizar la vida en tantas actividades en las que el sexo es una irrelevante.

CHARLES MANSON , el líder de una secta criminal satánica y sexual . si estuviese viviendo en España en la actualidad, sería el líder de un grupo político, incluso es posible que fuese vicepresidente.

Lo que ha reemplazado al catolicismo en España, es una secta. La población se ha vuelto fanática , adeptos a creencias irracionales completamente drogados con el sexo que lo usan como mecanismo de control .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2020)

El fin de la vida humana es procurar el placer y evadir el dolor; siempre de una manera racional y evitando los excesos, eso es la ATARAXIA. EPICURO


----------



## PAPOSO_SABROSO (17 Jun 2020)

yo reconozco que tengo una personalidad adictiva, puedo engancharme a cualquier cosa, pero tambien puedo dejarlo muy rapido

he sufrido depresion durante años y te reduce los niveles de serotonina asi que te sientes mal, ahi es cuando llega la dopamina

ese chute momentaneo de felicidad y bien estar que puedes activar en cualquier momento

musica, fiestas, alcohol, tabaco, marihuana, videojuegos, compras compulsivas, sexo, adiccion a internet ...he pasado por todas estas

si bien las he ido dejando, el cuerpo te pide siempre "algo" y al final sustituyes una cosa por otra, quizas algo mas sano en vez de perjudicial para la salud

llegue a tomar pastillas de serotonina y mi cuerpo y mente cambiaron, es verdad que te sientes bien siempre sin necesidad de nada mas, seria lo ideal vivir siempre asi, pero varia mucho de una persona a otra y las circunstancia

mucho estress, problemas, situaciones desagradables hacen que tus niveles bajen a 0

y ahi es cuando te haces adicto a la dopamina, necesitas volver a sentirte bien y coges cualquier cosa

hubo una epoca que mi vida era musica+fiesta+alcohol, tambien tenia un hobby de coleccionismo que me hacia gastar todo mi dinero en eso y luego llego la marihuana, consegui dejarlo todo

y me enganche a los videojuegos y al tabaco, luego empece a hacer compras compulsivas al estar acostumbrado a comprar cosas todo el rato y eso derivo en meterme en otro hobby de coleccionismo similar

con la cuarentena recai en la marihuana para sobrellevar la situacion y alejarme un poco de toda esta locura

grave error pues cuando lo volvi a dejar, estuve 2-3 meses, el golpe contra la realidad fue mas fuerte aun

ahora mismo he vuelto al tabaco y estoy fumando muchisimo, como 1 caja a dia, cuando antes igual fumaba 4-5 diarios (que para mi ya era mucho) pero vamos se que puedo dejarlo solo necesito encontrarme mejor y yo mismo abandono el habito, es mi tranquilidad el saber que igual que cojo algo rapido tambien de rapido lo he podido dejar

pero vamos, si os poneis a analizar a los demas, vereis lo mismo, cada persona se engancha a algo diferente y ni siquiera son conscientes de su adiccion, es su forma de sobrellevar todo, conozco gente adicta al gimnasio, al trabajo, a las citas por tinder/baddo etc, a las compras online, a los videojuegos online, a viajar compulsivamente, a las redes sociales, a la comida basura, al alcohol por supuesto

elija su droja y disfrute


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2020)

*El estupor , conmoción y rechazo a Pablo Alborán se produciría, si hubiese confesado que era de raza blanca, cristiano , español y patriota...

ni que los enemigos hubiesen lavado el cerebro a la nueva generación de occidentales, oigan.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2020)

El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2020)

140 frases sabias para reflexionar sobre la vida

Frases celebres, refranes y proverbios sobre el vicio

Frases sobre el vicios - Proverbia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

Pueden hacer un constructo social de parafilias con todas las letras del alfabeto y con toda seguridad , tú, que me está leyendo, perteneces a uno de ellos.

Desviada la sexualidad de su naturaleza reproductiva y pulsión natural como demostración de deseo y unión de la pareja , en lo que se conoce en los humanos como amor , todo es PARAFILIA.

EL DESEO , ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER PROYECTADO AL FUTURO.

Obviamente , a este cerdo, si nadie le hubiese educado en la parafilia de montar ese banco metálico, a él nunca se la habría ocurrido tal cosa






























Si no existe la poligamia , es decir un hogar compuesto de un hombre y varias mujeres madres de familia numerosa , lo más natural , deseable y equilibrado en nuestro determinismo biológico , es porque los CREADORES DE LAS PARAFILIAS , HACEN LO POSIBLE PARA QUE ESTE CONCEPTO NO EXISTA.

De forma natural , a nadie se le ocurren las parafilias , siempre son ridículas y asombrosas excepto para quien las padece.
Cualquier persona normal se puede asombrar de que haya gente que desee involucrarse en práctica donde ni siquiera son genitales , como lamer pies, tacones o la aberrante escatología.

El deseo es una creación mental inducida por el medio . Lo que se valoraba mucho hace unas décadas ahora no interesa a nadie y al revés . Mi abuelo contaba que abonaban las tierras con percebes .

Todas las doctrinas de todas las civilizaciones tuvieron como uno de sus pilares, el apaciguamiento del impulso animal de utilizar los genitales para drogarse. Las mismas razones que llevan a las sociedades a prohibir las drogas y regularlas , son por las que manejaron la lujuria con mucha precaución a sabiendas que desatado el monstruo del deseo, convierte a las personas en adictas y esclavos de su ansiedad , siendo un peligro para sí mismos y el conjunto de la sociedad.

EL MATRIMONIO ES UNA SAGRADA FORMA DE CELIBATO Y APACIGUAMIENTO MENTAL.

Al estructurar la sociedad casándose con la primera novia y formando una familia, quedaban eliminadas las opciones de seguir buscando incansablemente como perro en celo. lo que está pasando hoy en día, que a dónde quiera que vaya un o una occidental, su mente no le deja descansar mirando todos los culos que se mueven .
La lujuria es el hecho que más nos aleja de lo que nos hace humanos y nos acerca a nuestra naturaleza animal.
Es similar a la gula , la obsesión por la comida , igualmente perniciosa pero que no causa tantos conflictos personales y sociales.

Lo que han hecho en occidente con el fin de destruirlo es hacer creer a la borregada que estar corriéndose como monos es una necesidad vital y algo importante en la vida . Es la misma trampa que hicieron los ingleses a los chinos con el OPIO, pero de esta vez mucho má efectivo.

La sodomización de occidente, como estamos comprobando delante de nuestros ojos , ha llevado en sólo una generación a la destrucción completa de las bases estructurales de la sociedad que es la familia , los hijos, los hogares como refugio y sitio seguro donde las personas se sienten amadas y protegidas en la salud y en la enfermedad, en la riqueza y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte les separe.

_pregúntense porque nunca es noticia el destino de MILLONES DE EUROPEOS , que mal viven en pisos compartidos , completamente arruinados , sin ninguna ayuda en caso de ponerse enfermos porque su propia familia les ha echado de su casa y se han convertido en sus peores enemigos._

*Los enemigos de Europa han conseguido una sociedad suicida y en sólo una generación , los efectos similares a un bombardeo masivo de bombas nucleares.*




EN LOS LÍMITES DEL SEXO: ¿Cómo se originan las parafilias?
Anexo:Tipos de parafilias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Caca, culo, pedo, pis (IV). Parafilias escato


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2020)

La gula , ahora que ya no es un pecado, es simplemente una enfermedad mental. Te voy a hacer el favor de explicarte quien eres porque me ha hecho gracia tu comentario, aunque reconozco que me provocas compasión.

Gula - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*es un apetito excesivo en la comida y en la bebida.*

El glotón o insaciable es una persona que no tiene medida al comer ya sea con un tipo de comida en particular o con comidas y bebidas en general.

Los individuos con estas características tienen en general sobrepeso y en muchas culturas es mal visto por causas estéticas y de salud, esta práctica es condenada desde tiempos inmemorables por ciertas religiones porque se interpreta como un deseo egoísta y lujurioso que busca la satisfacción personal mediante la ingesta excesiva de comida.

*La gula se asocia social y psicológicamente a las adicciones.*

Una adicción es enfermedad crónica y recurrente del cerebro que se caracteriza por una búsqueda patológica de la recompensa y/o alivio a través del uso de una sustancia u otras conductas.

Esto implica una incapacidad de controlar la conducta, deseo imperioso de consumo, disminución del reconocimiento de los problemas significativos causados por la propia conducta y en las relaciones interpersonales así como una respuesta emocional disfuncional.

*El resultado es una disminución en la calidad de vida del afectado*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-se-pueden-dejar-de-consimir-drogas.1412476/


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ago 2020)

España, líder de Europa en el consumo de psicofármacos con un índice de personas afectadas relativamente bajo

ayer repitieron este programa que vi de casualidad a las 2 de la mañana me pareció fantástico no daba crédito
yo ni me imaginaba que tantísima gente tomaba medicación psicotrópica
yo jamás tome ningún tipo de medicación me fumé, ni probé el alcohol ni drogas de ningún tipo ni nada.. no es ningún mérito porque no se echa de menos lo que no conoces
Y esa es la clave del problema
españa es un país completamente analfabeto en herramientas emocionales
A diferencia de nuestros antepasados que tenían a Jesucristo y sus enseñanzas, a diferencia del resto de los ocho mil millones de habitantes del planeta, que tienen a Confucio, a Buda, a Mahoma, y cualquier otra doctrina milenaria, a los españoles se les ha privado de cualquier sabiduría

Es muy sospechoso de que sea uno de los pocos países completamente ateo sin ningún tipo de alternativa filosófica o de control emocional para parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama
Más bien al contrario, porque al ser uno de los países con más alternativas de drogas incluido la lujuria y la promiscuidad , al mismo tiempo innecesariamente, es el país del mundo con más personas con síndromes de abstinencia


La conquista de la felicidad (Reseña del libro de Bertrand Russell) (y II)

* Russell y la felicidad espuria*

No se pierdan este breve resumen porque es muy interesante , os va a gustar

*
Lo que Russell no sabía, es que la felicidad , el placer y la alegría, no son sólo una cuestión humana.
Y que están ahí para algo, igual que las emociones contrarias*


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2020)

Ahora resulta que el único país donde se promueve el ateísmo es España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Sep 2020)

Algunas personas se comportan con el sexo, como este autista con la comida. Son muy interesantes sus vídeos que su padre expone en facebook .

Yo nunca antes había tenido la ocasión de ver este tipo de comportamientos deshumanizados . Los autistas carecen de esa parte de la inteligencia que nos hace humanos , si es que hay algo que nos diferencie de los animales.

Los más inquietantes son cuando come. Está obsesionado por el chocolate y cuando por fin consigue un buen trozo, lo mete entero en la boca y no puede ni masticar. Su ansia por la comida le lleva a comer con las manos porque los cubiertos limitan la cantidad de comida que quiere meter al mismo tiempo en un frenético descontrol. En muchos vídeos se ve a la madre intentando apaciguarlo sujetándole las manos y obligándole a coger un tenedor. Entiendo que lleva desde que era niño pretendiendo que aprenda a comer despacio.



*La gula y lujuria siempre han estado relacionadas . *no son más que un descontrol y una ansiedad en ambos hechos fisiológicos con el fin de provocar dopamina.

*Un apetito desmedido por comer o follar.*
Se puede hacer un paralelismo con adicto a la cocaína cuyo deseo y sueño es esnifar hasta colapsar.

*las drogas y el sexo siempre han estado regulados, prohibidos o tratados como pecado y delito , porque son lo mismo

¿ En qué momento deja de ser una diversión para convertirse la destrucción de la persona ?* En el momento en que toda la vida gira en torno a la comida o en torno a la siguiente dosis de lo que sea.

*Muchas personas destruidas, son el conjunto de la sociedad, y nos encontramos con China en la época del opio , o en la España actual*


Es más , el hecho de que se oculte o se manipule algo que es tan obvio, indica la mala intención de quién propone este tipo de conductas, que por otra parte es la primera vez que pasa en la historia de la humanidad y sólo en muy pocos países como España y otros países europeos. Los que están siendo atacados con el coronavirus. El resto de los ocho mil millones de habitantes del planeta, siguen siendo normales .

Resumiendo , lo que está pasando actualmente con los europeos son parafilias . Y las parafilias no son más que intentar drogarse con actividades relacionadas o no con los genitales pero que activan esa parte del cerebro relacionada con el sexo.
Es lo mismo que el autista comiendo a dos carrillos . Un parafílico no sabe que tocar, que coger, que chupar , que meter , que sorber .. quiere hacerlo todo junto a todas horas . Han llevado a la población española a un estado de autismo que les impide ver la realidad.

Y la realidad es su suicidio demográfico para ser reemplazados por otra civilización que nos considera degenerados.

Entendamos que los jeques y quieres manejan los hilos de toda esta trama, se creen enviados de Alá para expandir la religión verdadera y de su trabajo durante el tiempo en la tierra depende su vida eterna. Nosotros vemos la vida a corto plazo , haciendo cálculos según el tiempo que nos quede, pero la gente que piensa que va a vivir eternamente en el paraíso , sus cálculos son para la eternidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2020)

Lo que le pasa a la gente exitosa es que se drogan con su trabajo . Las drogas artificiales son sustancias que por casualidad se parecen a la química cerebral que controla nuestras emociones . 

algo así como jugar a las tragaperras o al poker , en este caso no se están inyectando o fumando ninguna sustancia . Es su bioquímica y la ansiedad y dependencia de esa bioquímica lo que les empuja a todas horas a hacer lo que le provoca el chute. 

Quien tiene la suerte de que sea rentable su adicción , se convierte en persona con dinero, pero no por eso es más feliz, simplemente está drogado todo el día , esclavo de su trabajo. 

Tengo un vídeo de un burro en marruecos que está girando en una noria, y al soltarlo en un campo verde, el pobre animal sigue girando sobre sí mismo . Su cerebro se ha trastornado y su actividad , por la cual recibe alimentos se ha convertido en su vida .


el comportamiento de los autistas es muy interesante, porque son caricaturas de los impulsos que nos mueven y podemos vernos reflejados sin el disfraz que nos ponemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2020)

tu novia no quiere que gastes tu dinero invitándola a cenar.
Lo que un instinto programado le indica es que averigue si eres buen proveedor de alimentos cuando llegue el momento de que sea madre y esté incapacitada para buscarlos por ella misma. Así sucedió desde hace cientos de miles de años.

Son resortes que se manifiestan en nuestro comportamiento de enamorados, como el beso de lengua que es parte del cortejo de muchas aves que se emparejan .

Las mujeres no necesitan alguien rico ( los africanos son todos pobres y tienen una media de 6 hijos ) Lo que buscan las mujeres es protección y seguridad de que no será abandonada en momentos críticos.

Os han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con el sexo pero es un grave error. La llamada luna de miel inicia unos cambios en la bioquímica que en condiciones naturales al cabo de 9 meses se produciría el nacimiento del primer hijo . Al no suceder la mujer sufre un trastorno similar a un embarazo y parto psicológico, un shock parecido pasa en algunas perras a los dos meses del celo , o le pasaría a un ave si le tiran los huevos del nido.

Para que se calme tu novia , no debes tener tanto sexo y sí rascarle la espalda justo en la mitad donde no se llega con las manos. como si le estuvieses buscando piojos y pulgas , dile también que te lo haga ella a tí pero no le digas la razón, simplemente que lo haga , también con el pelo de la cabeza . Hay que tocarse más , y acariciarse más y menos genitalidad . porque el coito es un proceso biológico y por lo tanto tiene consecuencias más allá de los 3 minutos que dura el meneo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Oct 2020)

Delegar en drogas nuestras emociones y sucesos fisiológicos te hace dependiente . Cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo, estropea los receptores.

El día que te falta el suministro de droga artificial te sientes perdido. De toda esta locura colectiva de la pandemia , la imagen más icónica para mi es la cola de los fumadores en los estancos los días de la compra del pánico.

Las drogas son malas en todos y cada uno de los casos sin excepción. Es la alteración de la química interna que está ahí para algo : para motivarte a engancharte con la vida y no a tocar los cojones flotando en el limbo.


*La felicidad que requiere intoxicación, sea del tipo que sea, es espuria y no satisface. La felicidad auténticamente satisfactoria va acompañada del pleno ejercicio de nuestras facultades y de la plena comprensión del mundo en que vivimos*



Freud dejó de tomarla en 1896, a la edad de 40.* Empezó a experimentar taquicardias y notó como su desempeño intelectual mermaba considerablemente*. El alcaloide propio de la cocaína fue el causante de la prematura muerte de su amigo, y pudo haber provocado el fallecimiento de varios de sus pacientes. Freud, durante unos años, llegó a ser un consumidor tan habitual que solía presentar la nariz roja y húmeda. Para acabar con el mal hábito del consumo trató de mantenerse ocupado el máximo tiempo posible: se levantaba a las seis de la mañana, pasaba consulta a doce pacientes, y leía y escribía hasta bien entrada la medianoche.

En 23 de septiembre de 1939 en Londres, agobiado por los dolores de un cáncer bucal, *paladar y maxilar superior derecho* falleció Sigmund Freud


Es muy sospechoso de que sea uno de los pocos países completamente ateo sin ningún tipo de alternativa filosófica o de control emocional para parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama
Más bien al contrario, porque al ser uno de los países con más alternativas de drogas incluido la lujuria y la promiscuidad , al mismo tiempo , necesariamente, es el país del mundo con más personas con síndromes de abstinencia

NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.

hay personalidades adictivas , politoxicómanas , de la misma manera que todo lo contrario . tiene que ver con el control emocional y la capacidad de concentrarse .

De hecho en esos experimentos con ratas , siendo de la misma camada , en las mismas condiciones de habitabilidad, unas bebían únicamente droga y otras no la probaban nunca.


La conquista de la felicidad (Reseña del libro de Bertrand Russell) (y II)

*Russell y la felicidad espuria*

No se pierdan este breve resumen porque es muy interesante , os va a gustar


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Oct 2020)

El deseo sexual es una urgencia para embarazar a una hembra. El sentido de la vida de todas las especies es CRIAR BEBÉS. 

- No tratar como bebés a hijos adultos, no criar gatos o perros , no parafilias sexuales ... 

Se vive para criar bebés , para transmitir el genoma a la siguiente generación y asegurarse de que lleguen a edad reproductiva , por lo menos uno para reemplazar al padre y otra para reemplazar a la madre. 

EL DESEO SEXUAL ES COMO EL DESEO DE COMER . 
*
Tanto la lujuria como la gula* ( dos pecados capitales ) son el descontrol de esos impulsos cuya razón de ser es fisiológica, metabólica, biológica . 

Comer es despedazar y triturar entre los dientes pedazos de seres vivos para que sirvan de combustible a nuestro propio cuerpo. Si da placer comer es para que ese acto indispensable para la vida se lleve a cabo y por eso el cerebro recompensa con dopamina. 

Las personas con *anorexia* tienen un desarreglo en la producción de dopamina a la hora de comer , y ven a la comida con asco . 

La *anafrodisia* o inapetencia sexual es un bajo o nulo nivel de interés sexual , que puede suceder por ausencia de estímulos apetecibles , por una convicción personal de renuncia, como la gente que hace régimen de comida , o en los animales por la castración. 

Lo que está pasando en España es un ataque de ingeniería social para destruir las base estructural de la vida de las personas y el conjunto de la sociedad, que es la familia , drogando a la población con la dopamina generada con las parafilias como hicieron " los ingleses " en China en el siglo pasado con EL OPIO, y de esa manera pudieron conquistar un imperio infranqueable. 

LO QUE HA REEMPLAZADO AL CRISTIANISMO EN ESPAÑA ES UNA SECTA SATÁNICA QUE DISIMULAN COMO SI FUESE FEMINISMO , CUANDO LO ÚNICO QUE PRETENDEN ES LA DECONSTRUCCIÓN DEL SER HUMANO Y SU AUTODESTRUCCIÓN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Oct 2020)

si una persona por su histerismo , sólo pensase en el siguiente chute, debe saber renunciar , de la misma manera que renunciamos a estar comiendo todo el día , o comer pasteles porque engorda. ( la gula y la lujuria están relacionadas , tiene que ver con la incapacidad de controlar los impulsos animales ) 

si las drogas funcionan es porque casualmente activan la parte del cerebro relacionada con la recompensa sexual 

Experimentos hechos con ratas que le colocaban electrodos en el cerebro para provocar orgasmos, se pasaban todo el día dándole a la palanca. 

el orgasmo es un chute que hemos heredado de nuestros antepasados los peces , para hacer coincidir la puesta de los huevos con la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua. El orgasmo provoca en la mujer convulsiones en el útero para desplazar el óvulo a la entrada y pueda ser fecundado con la eyaculación. El clítoris es un órgano táctil y sensorial para intuir por el movimiento del pene , el momento del orgasmo, igual que la lengua detecta el momento que hay que tragar el bolo alimenticio. Todas las hembras, las ratas, las ballenas , las elefantas, las leonas... todas tienen clítoris. 

el orgasmo dura un par de segundos. la relación de pareja es el resto de todo el tiempo. 

¿Ha descubierto la ciencia el atajo definitivo hacia el orgasmo?

El Orgasmatrón: la extraña historia del implante de placer - BBC News Mundo

Lo que nos enseñan las ratas de nuestros propios orgasmos


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (19 Oct 2020)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Bla bla bla... *te deberían de dar* un premio nobel.



No estás tú como para dar lecciones de redacción a nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Oct 2020)

DE LOS 8 MIL MILLONES DE HABITANTES DEL PLANETA , suponer que el puñado de occidentales somos los más listos y los que mejor vida tenemos es una ingenuidad .

- LOS CHINOS TIENEN A CONFUCIO, LAO TSE .* 5 minutos dedicados a leer unas frases de Confucio *y te cortocircuita la mente. te preguntas ¿ por qué yo no sabía nada de esto ? ¿ por qué me lo han ocultado ?
Imaginen cuando se les enseña a los niños en el colegio durante años todas estas sabidurías.
Las 68 mejores frases célebres de Confucio

En la India tenemos el Budismo y el hinduismo , que también es para flipar. Una pequeña síntesis del budismo traído a occidente le llaman *MINDFULNESS *En 1979, el biólogo molecular Jon Kabat-Zinn, practicante de yoga y meditación Zen de larga data, llegó a una intersección crucial en su vida: se propuso investigar los posibles beneficios de las disciplinas que estudiaba para conocer la mente y aliviar el estrés, en un contexto clínico. Desarrolló entonces un curso de medicina mente-cuerpo de ocho semanas de duración, basado en prácticas contemplativas y totalmente despojado de creencias religiosas y culturales. Lo llamó Mindfulness Based Stress ReducMindfulness, o práctica de Reducción del Estrés Basada en la Atención Plena.

*El experimento fue un éxito: el programa demostró ser eficaz para aliviar un amplio abanico de síntomas: fobias y ansiedad, trastornos de la alimentación, conductas adictivas, trastorno límite de la personalidad, depresiones recurrentes, dolor crónico, psoriasis y muchas otras dolencias.*
En el 2005, un ejemplar de la revista National Geographic reflejó estos avances con una tapa que mostraba a un monje tibetano con la cabeza cubierta de 128 electrodos, y preguntaba: "¿Qué secretos guardan los cerebros de las personas que han dedicado años a la práctica de la meditación budista?" La respuesta que daba la nota era contundente: numerosas investigaciones habían revelado que el ejercicio sostenido de la práctica contemplativa produce cambios en diversas estructuras cerebrales y altera los procesos cognitivos y afectivos. Estos descubrimientos terminaron de cimentar el interés en Mindfulness por los beneficios evidentes en toda persona que la cultiva disciplinadamente con intención, atención pura, paciencia y corazón.

Con sólo 7 frases de Buda, te puede cambiar la vida .

7 frases de Buda que cambiarán tu vida - La Mente es Maravillosa

20 Proverbios de la sabiduría hindú

Meditación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los eruditos consideran al hinduismo como una fusión o síntesis de varias culturas y tradiciones indias siguiendo las pautas de la religión védica (que existió entre el 1500 y el 700 a. C.).

El resto judíos y musulmanes. Que alabados sean, entre la civilización islámica y el la actual degeneración de la sociedad occidental , no me extraña que nos vean como infieles , pero es que la población europea es víctima. Está siendo adoctrinada en una secta genocida para que acepten su propio exterminio.

Las enseñanzas de Mahoma a través de sus citas más célebres

*Lo que ha reemplazado a la ética y moral cristiana es una secta satánica llamada feminismo , que no es más que la deconstrucción del ser humano para convertirlo en herramienta productiva a costa de su vida personal.
Es la esclavitud de los occidentales para que su vida sea pagar impuestos e hipotecas sobredimensionadas para beneficio de los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial que EVIDENTEMENTE NO SON CRISTIANOS .*

Frases sobre el catolicismo: citas, aforismos – Mundi Frases .com


las bases estructurales de la sociedad han desaparecido y lo que queda es una masa de gente enfrentada , sin familia, sin raíces, sin identidad.

Y para reemplazar a las verdaderas identidades que son la raza, la religión , la familia, la idiosincrasia, la patria ... alienan a la gente con identidades absurdas relacionadas con el sexo.

*La población europea está siendo drogada con la dopamina generada por parafilias .* El sexo es el nuevo opio del pueblo, han hecho creer a la población que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con los genitales.


LO QUE HA REEMPLAZADO EN ESPAÑA A LAS ENSEÑANZAS DE JESUCRISTO SON LAS ENSEÑANZAS DE LA VENENO.

Por eso los criminales enemigos de España , financian una serie poniendo de ejemplo a lo peor de la sociedad. Es que no se me ocurre un ser más esperpéntico y vomitivo. Un trastornado drogadicto disfrazado de puta . que se dedicó a la prostitución y a contagiar enfermedades , que estuvo en la cárcel y que lo único que hizo en su vida fue todo lo contrario a lo que una persona ejemplar debe ser.

Posiblemente si preguntan a cualquiera que vea esa serie, que españoles ilustres conoce, diría que Jorge Javier , o alguna rata de alcantarilla similar.

Es conveniente recordar que ATRESMEDIA Y MEDIASET, pertenecen a fondos chinos , qataríes y judíos , representados por sus testaferros traidores y criminales.



El fundador de La Sexta y Público Jaume Roures fue detenido en 1983 por colaborar con ETA – Ikusle

Iglesias comete una burrada ortográfica mientras pasa las noches viendo series

*CRÉANME QUE A ESTAS ALTURAS DE MI VIDA PREFERIRÍA QUE EL VICEPRESIDENTE DEL GOBIENO DIJESE , OJALÁ MUCHA GENTE JOVEN LEA EL CORÁN O LA BIBLIA, QUE LO QUE DICE EL COLETAS .*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2020)

nuestra civilización judeocristianamusulmana hunde sus raíces en el zoroastrismo , que inventa la idea de dios como ser omnipotente creador del hombre a su imagen y semejanza haciéndole rey y señor de todas las cosas y de todos los animales que en el mundo habitan .

Una idea similar a otras tribus primitivas en las que lógicamente se creen el centro del universo.
Pero es que esa misma sensación la tiene cualquier otra especie ¿ acaso no se cree un elefante o un león un individuo poderoso ?

pero también le pasa a un escarabajo. Millones de años antes de que existiesen nuestros antepasados los monos, ya existían todas las especies que siguen viviendo en la actualidad. En el continente americano hasta que llegaron los humanos hace unos 10.000 años , era un mundo lleno de vida , con los colibríes, los jaguares, las anacondas , los monos , los guacamayos ... nadie echaba de menos a los humanos ni falta que hacían .

Nuestra civilización nacida en las zonas desérticas de Egipto e Israel no convivían con animales. Había cabras , escorpiones , serpientes y poco más .

De ahí que se vean a los animales como cosas . Luego vino Descartes influenciado inevitablemente por haber nacido en occidente , que sentenció que los animales son mecánicos como relojes y que no sienten ni padecen . Descartes es el filósofo más influyente en la forma en la que vemos la vida los occidentales . No podemos evitar estar condicionados por las creencias ancestrales , igual que el idioma que hablamos , lo que pensamos se hereda de padres a hijos.

Por otro lado las civilizaciones orientales que se desarrollan en lo que hoy es India o China, los humanos viven rodeados de infinidad de especies.
La presencia constante de los monos en las poblaciones humanas , con su inteligencia, su picardía , su conducta exactamente igual que los humanos , hicieron entender que la diferencia con los llamados animales era mínima . En los monos era más visible pero por extensión en todos era igual. Los mismos miedos , las mismas emociones, las mismas ansiedades . El sentido de su vida que es buscar pareja y criar a los hijos ... todo eso les hizo sagrados porque sólo es una cuestión de formas . En el fondo somos lo mismo .

Tú has sido un microscópico " microbio " llamado espermatozoide justo antes de fundirte con el óvulo, luego fuiste pez en el pequeño mar del útero de tu madre, luego anfibio , reptil , mono y saliste con forma humana , pero en tu cerebro tienes a todos como las capas de una cebolla.

En relación al sometimiento de algunas especies de animales para ser esclavizados , en nada se diferencia del sometimiento y esclavitud que viven las personas. No veo ninguna diferencia entre un burro dando vueltas a una noria y una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión.

El cerebro tiene una capacidad muy limitada de entender el mundo que le rodea y después de dejar de crecer a los 23 años ya no se puede aprender nada más . La vida irá en piloto automático repitiendo al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior.

A las personas y los animales adultos le angustia la incertidumbre y las novedades y por lo tanto un burro que no haya conocido otra vida que dar vueltas a una noria, cuando lo sueltan, sigue girando sobre sí mismo . Es lo que le hace feliz, es su vida.

En relación a los perros o los caballos que tiran de un carro, si son bien tratados y no se les exige un sobreesfuerzo no tienen porque sentirse agobiados . Las razas son mutaciones que generación tras generación seleccionaron a los que mejor soportaban su papel como herramientas de trabajo.

El hecho de que nunca se esclavizasen a los monos , ni gorilas ni chimpancés , ni se críen en cautividad para usarlos como esclavos es simplemente porque son lo suficientemente listos para no obedecer.

Las especies más inteligentes como delfines, monos , loros , si quieres que hagan algo tienes que pagarles un sueldo. Se llama refuerzo positivo .
Nunca jamás se consigue nada a través de la violencia o el castigo , más bien al contrario , se asustan , desconfían , te ven como un enemigo y cuando te ven llegar se ponen a la defensiva en plan ataque.

Y fue así como se inventó el sueldo en los humanos en vez de la esclavitud , básicamente es lo mismo, pero la recompensa provoca un chute de dopamina que convierte en adicto al trabajador . luego la recompensa se le vuelve a quitar al pagar la comida y la vivienda y de esa manera se perpetúa en el tiempo su aceptación como esclavo al hacerle dependiente.

La llamada socialdemocracia es una secta esclavista, que usa burdos trucos de adiestramiento animal para someter a las personas .
La socialdemocracia , que es el cristianismo laico , es la forma de vida más esclavista que existe. Por eso decía Nietzsche que era una civilización de esclavos.

Moral de amos y esclavos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Los judíos - un pueblo «nacido para la esclavitud»


Así Habló Zaratustra. Nietzsche


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2020)

Básicamente la regla de oro de la ética en todas las civilizaciones es eso mismo además de NO QUERRÁS PARA OTROS LO QUE NO QUIERAS PARA TÍ .


*Si nos damos cuenta, la secta satánica que ha reemplazado al cristianismo , proclama justo lo contrario de los valores universales desde hace decenas de miles de años. Aunque satanás no exista , tenemos a sus representantes gobernando España*


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Oct 2020)

Pillo sitio para intentar aprender.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pillo sitio para intentar aprender.




Ayer dieron este interesante debate sobre el consumo de drogas . 


Estaba Pepe el Marismeño , que de drogadicto ahora es un vehemente defensor de prohibir cualquier tipo de droga. ( minuto 45 ) 

Sabe por su propia experiencia el daño que hace a las personas y de hecho se dedica a intentar curar a chavales que se han metido en ese mundo.

Como bien dijo, no hay un porro o una raya de coca que diga , a partir de esta ya soy adicto . Lo de " controlo y lo dejo cuando quiero " NO CORRESPONDE A LA VOLUNTAD DEL INDIVIDUO. 

LA QUÍMICA CEREBRAL EXISTE PARA MODULAR PROCESOS BIOLÓGICOS, es decir dirigir al individuo , sea un humano o un conejo por el camino correcto de la vida recompensándole con dopamina por hacer las cosas bien, castigando con angustia y miedo cuando se rompe un ciclo o se desvía de lo marcado. 

Los pensamientos funcionan como una carrera de motos . Burbujean todo el tiempo en busca de una meta . Esa recompensa marca nuestro deseo. 

Lo normal es que deseemos cosas buenas para la vida, como buscar comida y comer , amar a la pareja y a los hijos, buscar refugio donde dormir, congeniar con los amigos para sentirse parte de un grupo ....

Si se muere un hijo, si se va la pareja, es como un choque en la carrera de motos , algo se sale de lo marcado .


Cae de cajón que alterar esos procesos bioquímicos con sustancia ajenas al cerebro , los estropean .
Ante situaciones inevitables de amargura en la vida , son los propios pensamientos los que deben devolver a la mente al estado de calma . 

Y es aquí donde falla la sociedad española que no da ningún tipo de herramientas emocionales. 
Por lo menos antes los curas , calmaban con sus relatos , que fuesen verdad o mentira , cumplían su función. 








¿Quién educa a quién? - Programa 6 - RTVE.es

Pepe 'el Marismeño': «A Carmina Ordóñez y a mí nos unió la droga»


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Oct 2020)

De tu primer mensaje, me quedo, con que yo, afortunadamente estoy más en el camino de la felicidad. No tengo vicios, y por tanto consumo lo justo (muy poco).


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Básicamente la regla de oro de la ética en todas las civilizaciones es eso mismo además de NO QUERRÁS PARA OTROS LO QUE NO QUIERAS PARA TÍ .
> 
> 
> *Si nos damos cuenta, la secta satánica que ha reemplazado al cristianismo , proclama justo lo contrario de los valores universales desde hace decenas de miles de años. Aunque satanás no exista , tenemos a sus representantes gobernando España*



Estupendo mensaje

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Las drogas son la más real de las cosas, aunque en el momento en el que se usa un cogollo en una sociedad falsa que no da tiempo, se convierte en una materia más para evadirse, como una paja, ya que solo decidimos al tragar si masticar o no.

Todo es motivacion en la libertad pero sin tiempo no hay libertad por querer aprovechar el futuro seguro y vienen las evasiones de realidad, las disputas por ello, y la falsedad del mundo al no llevar un camino libre, como una pared de una casa, cuando acabe de estar 8 meses en extasis aprendiendo filosofía real al estar acomodado en el tiempo solo veía motivaciones. Que son la esencia de las cosas formadas en este tiempo o realidad.

O no sería lo más real cantar esto fumado después de cantar enamorado una canción de amor por estar emocionado por algo infinito y real como es una mujer, por eso se oye otro tipo de melodía de voz porque estas siendo casi real al estar emocionado por la música y cantar algo de amor que te emociona mas, y real pasa con las guitarras


----------



## Acid_303 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-se-pueden-dejar-de-consimir-drogas.1412476/



Porque no funcionan, me interesa todo el post un 10


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

la población española es la más ignorante del planeta en cuestiones emocionales .

Las soluciones que daba el catolicismo , aunque infantiles , absurdas e incongruentes , por lo menos a determinado tipo de gente calmaba su angustia de vivir al pensar en dios , el cielo, el infierno o alguna frase a modo de refrán que había aprendido en la misa.

la población española es muy inculta. A diferencia de otros países cristianos ( protestantes ) donde la lectura y comprensión de la biblia era algo común, en España no había tradición de leerla , y aunque no sea el libro más adecuado para hacerse sabio, menos es nada.

NADA ES LO QUE TIENEN LOS ESPAÑOLES ACTUALES . Se ha dejado a la población a la deriva , enfrascados en pornografía , cocaína, alcohol y obsesionados por el sexo y esa es la causa de tantos problemas emocionales.

LA IGNORANCIA DE COMO FUNCIONA LA MENTE y la falta de herramientas emocionales para poder soportar los inevitables envites de la vida.

Por el contrario en cualquier otra parte del mundo , desde niños los musulmanes son formados con normas que les alejan de las situaciones que les llevan a una vida mal vivida . Los Chinos con Confucio, con Buda y Lao Tsé, los Indios con sus múltiples doctrinas.

Y es esa la razón por la que prolifera la población en cualquier otro país excepto España, un país de viciosos en busca del placer sin darse cuenta que es lo contrario a la felicidad.

Es por eso porque este país tiene que ser repoblado con excedentes de cualquier otro. Los españoles no se reproducen porque son unos amargados , tienen un estilo de vida destructivo y toda la responsabilidad recae sobre los políticos ineptos y criminales que en vez de ocuparse de la felicidad de la gente , se ocupan de arengarnos , enfrentarnos , enfadarnos , destruirnos.

Dicho lo cual, nadie que no sepa que es la meditación está capacitado para hablar de ello .
Pero no es necesario complicarse la vida con conceptos que son de otras civilizaciones y que tendríamos que volver a nacer para entenderlos.

EL MINDFULNESS es una recopilación de lo mejor del BUDISMO adaptado a la mentalidad occidental y es muy recomendable investigar sobre el tema aunque no te encuentres en una situación angustiosa.

Para circular con un coche tienes que conocer las normas de tráfico y como se maneja. si alguien recuerda la primera vez que cogió un volante y lo difícil que parecía LUEGO TODO ES FÁCIL CUANDO SE SABE

*Pues la mente es igual . Mucha gente no se ha preocupado de leer el libro de instrucciones de la mente humana .*


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2020)

Bueno. Fórmulas para vivir la vida hay muchas . 
las que han funcionado generación tras generación son las que triunfan . Por ejemplo es más eficiente el islam que las comunas hippies . 

En occidente han optado por esclavizar a la población ( quien te contrata te controla ) y al centrar todas las inercias de su vida en las cuestiones laborales no es más que un burro atado a una noria y ese es todo su mundo. 
Luego drogan a los occidentales con sexo , alcohol, tabaco , cocaína ,comida , series de la tele, juegos de ordenador , chutes de dopamina para que no sean conscientes de su estilo de vida y que están dejando escapar los mejores años como parte de un hardware . 


De ser el coronavirus un ataque a la población desde el establishment ( Conjunto de personas, instituciones y entidades influyentes en la sociedad o en un campo determinado, que procuran mantener y controlar el orden establecido ) ¿ en quién pensamos ? en Trump o sus enemigos ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

Si una persona, cualesquiera que sean sus circunstancias , después de esnifar una raya de coca, pincharse heroína, tomar un ansiolítico o cualquier otra droga , sus emociones cambian , lo que ha cambiado es su química cerebral porque el mundo sigue siendo el mismo que antes.

El truco es saber usar las drogas endógenas , la bioquímica para controlar nuestro estado de ánimo y aunque los maestros budistas quizás no entendiesen de endorfinas ( morfinas endógenas ) ni dopamina , ni cortisol ... intuían que algo pasaba en la mente y que se podía controlar con los pensamientos y la meditación .

Veo completamente ilógico que oculten a la población española todos esos recursos emocionales para afrontar las circunstancias de la vida .
Sólo lo entendería si la intención es deteriorar al máximo el estado de ánimo de la población para que dependan de drogas o métodos de ingeniería social que les hagan vulnerables.

Lógicamente una persona cuerda , mentalmente fuerte , independiente, alegre y animada que no depende de ninguna sustancia para despertar con ánimo cada día, no es tan fácil de dominar como alguien vulnerable.

*" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, si no nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales "
cualquier pensamiento , cualquier reverberación, cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo*


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

ya tendría unos 14 años , cuando supe por primera vez que había gente en el mundo que no desayunaba leche con galletas .

Me asombró que hubiese gente que desayunase huevos con beicon o judías y ese mismo día fui consciente de que estamos envueltos en rituales desde primera hora del día. 

que vivimos como autómatas siguiendo un guion que alguien diseña para nosotros ....

y hasta hoy


----------



## Javiser (29 Ene 2021)

Café y moto son mis drogas, y si soy sincero las consumo con exceso, más de lo saludable ( por lo menos se que el café no me va a matar. No le dará tiempo, la moto se le adelantará )


----------



## RemarCabrones (29 Ene 2021)

Gilipolleces. Y no necesito ningún estudio.

Hasta los 30 era una persona y después me hice yo mismo otra. No necesito más pruebas.

Si mi "disco duro" ya estaba ocupado hasta los 30, lo sobreescribí. Y ya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

RemarCabrones dijo:


> Gilipolleces. Y no necesito ningún estudio.
> 
> Hasta los 30 era una persona y después me hice yo mismo otra. No necesito más pruebas.
> 
> Si mi "disco duro" ya estaba ocupado hasta los 30, lo sobreescribí. Y ya.



Las etapas de la vida son las que son. 

Lo que pasa es que te has vuelto viejo y has perdido toda esperanza


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

Una vez más declaro, que envío directamente al ignore a todos los hijos de puta que llegan a los hilos únicamente a insultar sin aportar absolutamente nada . 

como este subnormal ya no va a leer este texto , es un aviso a navegantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

los humanos , dependiendo de la edad , se comportan de manera similar. 

Por ejemplo a los niños pequeños les encantan los parques infantiles porque dan rienda suelta a su instinto ancestral de subirse a los árboles para escapar de las fieras . Igual que hacen los cachorros de osos . Era su forma de protegerse cuando su padre o su madre estaban a otras tareas. 

Luego el fenómeno de las fans en la adolescencia , cuando las jovencitas buscan la posibilidad de emparejarse con el líder de la tribu. 

en los adolescentes la obsesión por los juegos de ordenador que simulan matar y huir, eran los aprendices de cazadores, los que asaltaban otras tribus para saquear y raptar a jovencitas y tenerlas como pareja. 

la obsesión por acumular patrimonio en una edad más madura , es la defensa del territorio , de la unidad reproductora que nuestros antepasados habían construido con los años. 

la precaución de la vejez , un conservadurismo atroz intentando parar el tiempo , porque saben que cada año más , es un año menos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2021)

_Te paso unos conceptos de sabiduría muy valiosos , para que te pongas a prueba.

Precisamente por lo interesante que es memorizarlos , los he buscado para tí .

pues inténtalo. Léelos las veces que haga falta , y dentro de un par de horas intenta escribirlos.

Intenta recordar algo mañana o las semana que viene. Si no te acuerdas de nada..

" perro viejo no aprende trucos nuevos "_




*" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados emocionales, sino nuestra forma de interpretarlos.
Si somos capaces de cambiar nuestros esquemas mentales, somos capaces de generar
nuevos estados emocionales "
cualquier pensamiento , cualquier reverberación, cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo*

No son los hechos sino tu forma de interpretarlos.
El dolor es inevitable , el sufrimiento es opcional.
lo único constante en la vida es el cambio.
cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación cambia la química de tu cuerpo .
todo logar es aquí todo tiempo es ahora .
lo único constante en la vida , es el cambio.

No hace falta ser listo, ni siquiera visionario.
*Sólo hay que ver el mundo que te rodea sin que nadie lo interprete por tí.*

Para eso tienes que ser libre. Haber nacido libre y no dejarte guiar por nadie .

Es así cuando puedes llegar a conclusiones certeras a través de la deducción


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Ene 2021)

12 paginas y todavia nadie le ha dicho al op que los PINGUINOS SON ENDEMICOS DEL POLO SUR¡¡¡¡*

*salvo una subespecie de las galápagos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2021)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> 12 paginas y todavia nadie le ha dicho al op que los PINGUINOS SON ENDEMICOS DEL POLO SUR¡¡¡¡*
> 
> *salvo una subespecie de las galápagos.



para que te des cuenta que cada especie animal pertenece a un ecosistema muy concreto del que forma parte.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Ene 2021)

de lo que me doy cuenta es de la estupidez y nula capacidad de análisis de la game en general, cuantos foreros habrán escrito? 100? 150?, de verdad he sido al único que le ha chirriado el tema??

no way¡


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2021)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> de lo que me doy cuenta es de la estupidez y nula capacidad de análisis de la game en general, cuantos foreros habrán escrito? 100? 150?, de verdad he sido al único que le ha chirriado el tema??
> 
> no way¡



Es irrelevante . Es el fondo lo que se quiere contar. Y sí, más foreros comentaron el error de ubicación que no desmonta el argumento.


----------



## procastinate6 (30 Ene 2021)

el destino ya esta escrito ATARAXIO. efectivamente no puedes evitar ser drogadicto de algo porque esta vida esta llena de adicciones por todas partes. mismamente escribir en este foro es una forma de adicción. no eliges con que drogarte, porque todo te viene dado, si hubieras nacido en el cerebro de un cocainómano como Kiko Matamoros, serías cocainómano, pero has nacido en tu cerebro así que tienes tus propias adicciones .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2021)

procastinate6 dijo:


> el destino ya esta escrito ATARAXIO. efectivamente no puedes evitar ser drogadicto de algo porque esta vida esta llena de adicciones por todas partes. mismamente escribir en este foro es una forma de adicción. no eliges con que drogarte, porque todo te viene dado, si hubieras nacido en el cerebro de un cocainómano como Kiko Matamoros, serías cocainómano, pero has nacido en tu cerebro así que tienes tus propias adicciones .



La química de las emociones: 10 neurotransmisores básicos | Mente y Ciencia


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2021)

EL SUEÑO POLIFÁSICO

Da Vinci seguía un ciclo de sueño polifásico, un método llamado el ciclo de Uberman, el cual consiste en tomar una siesta de 20 minutos cada cuatro horas.

El sueño polifásico: ¿el descanso de las grandes mentes?

muchísima gente tiene esta forma de dormitar durante el día, lo que pasa es que el sistema esclavista en el que vivimos , no permite que la gente viva como está programando y lo determina la biología.

piensa como viven en una tribu del Amazonas , ¿ de verdad crees que se levantan a las 8 , corren con ansia para llegar al trabajo con toda la presión que supone y no paran hasta las 5 de la tarde ?

lo que hacen es cuando acaban de dormir y no quieren seguir durmiendo, se levantan , comen, y si se sienten cansados 4 horas después , vuelven a dormir.

Hábitos de sueño de 12 grandes mentes

¿Qué son los sueños polifásicos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2021)

Por alguna razón que no me explico , a esta generación de occidentales les han privado de los fundamentos más básicos de la sabiduría ancestral para tener una buena vida . y es la razón del desamparo y la angustia de vivir que la gente desvía al vicio. 

Sospecho que buscan drogar a la población para o esclavizarnos o destruirnos, pero lo que está claro es que el modelo de sociedad actual , es autodestructivo para el individuo y el conjunto de la sociedad occidental como puede percibir cualquier persona despierta. 
Yo lo comparo siempre con el ataque de OPIO a China y la India para saquear esos enormes países sin que su población se defendiese. 

Toma, te regalo unos conceptos para que entiendas tan lejos estás de la sabiduría . 



_*Quien ha atravesado su vida sin mayores dolores físicos o psíquicos, ha tenido la mayor suerte que ha podido encontrar;*_
_*no le ocurre lo mismo a quien se ha enredado entre vicios y placeres.*_
_*Quien pretende medir el curso de la vida según estos últimos, aplica un parámetro totalmente equivocado: porque los vicios y placeres son negativos , puesto que el 99% del tiempo es dolor, ansiedad, angustia , desesperación, síndrome de abstinencia a cambio de un chute evanescente ya que todo lugar es aquí y todo tiempo es ahora.*_
_*pensar que puedan hacernos feliz no es más que una ilusión cultivada y acariciada por la envidia, puesto que no se las experimenta positivamente; en cambio, sí a los dolores, de modo que éstos son el parámetro de la felicidad de la vida, y se miden por su ausencia.*_
_*No hay que comprar los placeres al precio de dolores, aunque sólo sean dolores posibles, porque de otro modo se paga algo negativo e ilusorio con algo positivo y real.*_
Cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación cambia nuestra química cerebral.


- TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA

- EL DOLOR ES INEVITABLE, EL SUFRIMIENTO ES OPCIONAL

- LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO

EL SOLTERÓN ES UN TOXICÓMANO CON SÍNDROME DE ABSTINENCIA BUSCANDO CAMELLA .

" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados de ánimo ( estados emocionales ) sino la manera de interpretarlos
SI FUÉSEMOS CAPACES DE CAMBIAR NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES
SERÍAMOS CAPACES DE GENERAR NUEVOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES MÁS REALISTAS. "



*El deseo sexual es una urgencia por reproducirse.* Una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed .
Nuestra mente ha evolucionado para iniciar ciclos reproductivos cuya primera parte es el sexo incesante para asegurar la fecundación,
pero a las pocas semanas la mente cambia y toda la energía se dirige a preparar la llegada del bebé y el confort de la futura madre.

Iniciar y romper ciclos una vez tras otra , trastorna la mente como a unos pájaros que le hubiesen tirado el nido cuando estaban incubando.

*EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER* , como un yonki con la heroína es todo el tiempo dolor , angustia , ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia y unos segundos de un evanescente shock eléctrico que heredamos de nuestros antepasados los peces y que se esfuma al instante como el humo . 


“_La satisfacción o el placer sólo los podemos conocer de manera mediata, recordando el sufrimiento y la carencia anteriores que cesaron con su aparición._
La posesión *inmediata* es el poder que el poseedor ejerce directamente sobre la cosa.
La posesión *mediata* se produce cuando el poder se ejerce a través de otro.

_No somos conscientes de nuestra felicidad cuando ya poseemos algo ya que es una emoción pasajera , sólo sirve para evitamos el sufrimiento que aparece con su pérdida.
Nos alegra el recuerdo de una necesidad vencida, pues ese es el medio de disfrutar los bienes presentes._


*
El trabajo es un vicio como cualquier otro . Cuiden su tiempo de vida en qué lo dilapidan y por cuánto lo venden .

Si quieren saber el valor de la vida sólo recuerden que es un suceso breve.*









NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.


Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento . Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica. No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es...




www.burbuja.info










la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2021)

NSFW - Por que últimamente tengo ganas de masturbarme cada día? Tengo nervios/ansiedad...?


Hola, es un tema que me preocupa por lo que quiero respuesta serias y es que no es normal cada dia me toco allí abajo y solo pienso en chicas... Si, voy a la psquiatra y ya me da mi respectiva medicación que es risperdal y valium. Pero tengo ganas de masturbarme, tengo ansiedad (porque como muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

El arte de ser feliz por Arthur Schopenhauer (Regla #3) si queremos asir y poseer una cosa, debemos dejar a diestra y siniestra incontables otras cosa


https://www.dialogoexistencial.com/el-arte-de-ser-feliz-por-arthur-schopenhauer-regla-3/ Sólo la experiencia nos enseña cuan inquebrantable es el carácter ajeno, y antes de aprenderlo creemos puerilmente que nuestros argumentos razonables, nuestros ruegos y súplicas, nuestro ejemplo y nuestra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## atasco (23 Oct 2021)

yo hasta que la sangre sale


----------



## silverdaemon (23 Oct 2021)

interesante


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Oct 2021)

Eso, quitemos internet y obliguemos a la gente a ver la tele o a oír la radio

Facilitemos la tarea a los que viven de adoctrinar a las masas

Sería un puntazo que volvieran las revistas y cintas para adultos, sería el resurgir de los quioscos que están ya los pobres agonizando


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Eso, quitemos internet y obliguemos a la gente a ver la tele o a oír la radio
> 
> Facilitemos la tarea a los que viven de adoctrinar a las masas
> 
> Sería un puntazo que volvieran las revistas y cintas para adultos, sería el resurgir de los quioscos que están ya los pobres agonizando



nuestros antepasados durante decenas de miles de años , no tuvieron nada de eso que tú mencionas . Por eso existes .

y esa es la razón por la que no existirán ni tus hijos ni los hijos de tus hijos durante los miles de años venideros . 

El espacio del mundo que correspondería a tus descendientes , lo ocuparán los hijos de la civilización que no ve pornografía y embaraza a las mujeres .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo dejar de jugar a los videojuegos?


No hablo de jugar para entretenerse, hablo de cuando juegas y no eres capaz de controlar lo que juegas, puedes jugar 16 horas al día, juegas en el trabajo (trabajo desde casa), sólo juegas por ser competitivo ni siquiera te diviertes jugando, afecta a tu día a día ya vas dejando obligaciones de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2022)

Drogadictos-zombis llenan las calles de Filadelfia y Los Ángeles. videos y artículos


A diferencia de la pobreza estructural que se ve en algunos barrios de la India, lo que se ve en Estados Unidos , es la consecuencia de la degeneración social y el abuso de las drogas. VIDEO: Desgarradora pobreza y miles de vagabundos en el corazón de Los Ángeles Calles repletas de precarios...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-importancia-de-la-virginidad-en-una-mujer.1707735/page-3#


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2022)

Somos química . Todo nuestro cuerpo son sustancias químicas , igual que nuestros parientes animales . Nuestro cuerpo fue creciendo por el aporte de comida , es decir de trozos de otros seres que antes estaban vivos y que también son química. 

Si somos capaces de entender que los mecanismos de recompensa para dirigir nuestra mente son exactamente iguales que el resto de vertebrados seremos conscientes de nuestra vulnerabilidad . Esa debilidad mental que utiliza el sistema para dirigirnos como animales de circo a través del refuerzo positivo o recompensa ( el dinero y el vicio ) y el miedo a través de la amenaza y castigo ( leyes y multas ) 

Una increíble casualidad hace que algunas sustancias encajen en los receptores de endorfinas ( morfina endógena ) 
Son sustancias químicas secretadas por el cerebro que contrarrestan la sensación de dolor físico y emocional y la cambia por un estado de euforia, placer , alegría . Sus efectos son similares a los opiáceos sintéticos o mejor dicho al revés : la heroína simula el efecto de las endorfinas pero con más intensidad y no necesita que haya motivos reales para provocar sus efectos . 

La clave está en el ESTADO BASAL DEL INDIVIDUO , que debe ser la calma : parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama. 

Un NO FUMADOR , no echa de menos fumar , de hecho le parece inconcebible que alguien decida respirar humo con droga constantemente .

Un adicto al estropear los receptores que están para encauzarnos en el camino correcto de la vida , vive en un permanente estado de angustia similar al de un enamorado que acaba de perder su pareja. No se fuma o se bebe alcohol por placer sino para apaciguar el dolor . 

El intervalo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo tiempo soportable del fumador sin que la angustia se apodere de su mente. 

El deseo siempre es una alarma de la mente para que hagas algo bueno para tu supervivencia . Habitualmente deseas beber por que tu cuerpo necesita agua o comer porque hay que alimentarse. El deseo sexual es una urgencia por reproducirse . El problema de los humanos es que manipulan estos mecanismos que siempre acaban estropeados y luego son difíciles de arreglar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2022)

Imposibilidad TOTAL para CONCENTRARSE


No se si le pasa a alguien mas o que cojones, pero me siento como si me estuvieran triturando el puto celebro. Soy incapaz de puto concentrarme en puto nada. Tengo mil mierdas por hacer, que tendria que haberlas tenido resueltas ya en julio, y me veo que se va a pasar todo puto agosto y lo voy a...




www.burbuja.info





Estamos asistiendo a una revolución conceptual de como funciona la mente .
Cualquier pensamiento , cualquier reverberación , cambia la química de tu cuerpo y esa es la clave.

Casos como el tuyo que son muy habituales y entre los que me incluyo , básicamente actuamos como toxicómanos de la dopamina que nos provoca la actividad a la que nos hemos acostumbrado . Por increíble que te parezca los burros que dan vueltas a una noria acaban siendo felices y cuando los sueltan en un campo verde, siguen dando vueltas .
Es lo mismo que una cajera de supermercado . Su actividad aunque parece monótona , mecánica y rutinaria , está tan llena de pequeñas sorpresas que son constantes chutes de dopamina que la convierten en adicta.
Es lo mismo recoger almejas que jugar a una máquina tragaperras . La incertidumbre, la expectativa , la emoción .. entretiene la mente.

Tú eres feliz burbujeando y si te pagasen por eso serías un buen profesional y te sentirías realizado.

Los niños hiperactivos cuando ven dibujos animados , se concentran muchísimo , ni pestañean ! ¿ cómo es posible que ese niño insoportable al ponerle la tele entre en un trance hipnótico ? pues porque su mente entra en la acción aunque su cuerpo esté inmóvil.

igualmente los juegos de ordenador , aunque aparentemente el chaval esté concentrado , sentado en una silla , apenas sin movimiento , su mente, su bioquímica , sus emociones están disparadas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2022)

Elon Musk dice que va a comprar Coca-Cola para volver a meterle cocaina


Ya está inventado. Se llama cubata y lleva whisky pero viene siendo lo mismo La cubata es con ron, no con whisky. Es como decir que se hace usted unos huevos revueltos con jamón bellota pata negra, un sacrilegio.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2022)

> optimistic1985 dijo:
> Te vas a morir igual.



la búsqueda del placer es una esclavitud.
Si tu visionas la imagen de un yonki correteando por los barrios chungos buscando su dosis , entre eso y el fumador en el estanco sólo son diferentes las formas pero no el fondo.

Probablemente muchos fumadores o bebedores tendrían la imagen del yonki de estar prohibido el tabaco y el alcohol.

Trastornar los receptores de dopamina con sustancias artificiales que por casualidad se parecen a nuestras bioquímica es una caída al abismo. Como si fuese una novedad decirlo .

Es posible que el control sobre el tráfico de drogas tenga más que ver con la enorme cantidad de pasta que mueve ese mercado que con las consecuencias en los individuos puesto que los que diseñan la sociedad occidental prefieren a la gente drogada.
De esa manera si están ocupados buscando su enésima dosis para soportar su vida, no están pensando en lo que realmente importa y no analizan su deplorable estilo de vida.

el placer es lo contrario a la felicidad.

El intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo que ha podido soportar el adicto el dolor que le produce no estar fumando constantemente . Dicho de otra manera, ha estropeado su mente y ahora depende de sustancias artificiales para soportar la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2022)

Si una persona puede cambiar su estado de ánimo a través de una sustancia , eso es la evidencia de que nuestras emociones, nuestra forma de ver la vida y por lo tanto lo que somos depende de nuestra bioquímica. 

Cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación cambia la química de nuestro cuerpo . 
Por lo tanto si aprendemos a interpretar la realidad para tener un control sobre nuestras emociones y por lo tanto de nuestra bioquímica, no necesitaremos recurrir a drogas ni fármacos . Sólo con el pensamiento podremos ser felices.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)

A cuento de la viruela del mono y las saunas gay...

Deberían poner un cartel de advertencia como en las cajetillas del tabaco :

" El placer es lo contrario a la felicidad "

Todos los placeres son negativos porque son evanescentes. lo único presente y constante es el dolor que siempre ocasionan .

La felicidad y la alegría en la vida se mide por la ausencia del dolor no por la presencia del placer.

Que llamen gays ( alegres en inglés) a los adictos al sexo, es una contradicción porque son unos pobres desgraciados como los heroinómanos que corretean sin parar buscando el chute y arruinan su vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)

El vicio lleva a las parafilias porque como los adictos a cualquier otra droga, para llegar al estado basal de no sufrimiento necesitan cada vez más dosis.

Para simplificar el concepto la gente cree que los fumadores lo hacen por el placer de fumar. Incluso los propios fumadores lo creen.

La realidad es que el intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo que han podido soportar del sufrimiento qué le ocasiona su desequilibrio bioquímico.

Lo mismo le pasa a los gordos con la comida : no pueden soportar la sensación de hambre y tienen que estar siempre saciados


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)

El lenguaje que usan los sordomudos, el lenguaje por señas, lo inventaron unos monjes en un monasterio en el que tenían prohibido hablar.

Hablar es un vicio . Las personas con excesiva verborrea cogen por banda a una víctima y no la sueltan hasta que les hacen reventar la cabeza.

Si os dais cuenta, una conversación es una lucha para ver quién impone al otro su parloteo. Nadie escucha . lo poco que pueden escuchar es para replicar e interrumpir.

Burbuja efectivamente es un vicio porque da la oportunidad de hablar todo lo que te da la gana sin que nadie te interrumpa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)

Adiestran los niños en el colegio , como se hace con los elefantes de circo por ejemplo , para que hacer su acepten su cautividad y pasen toda su vida de esclavos.

No sería posible soportar las jornadas laborales si no hubiesen estado sentados en una silla durante 8 horas desde la guardería.

Los profesores no enseñan nada. Son simples figuras de poder que serán reemplazados por los jefes .
En el colegio no se aprende absolutamente nada útil para la vida, sólo a ser esclavo.

De hecho deliberadamente hacen un enorme esfuerzo para ocultar la verdadera sabiduría de la vida y desviar la atención a tonterías que no sirven para nada


----------



## Acid_303 (22 May 2022)

Los placeres violentos tienen finales violentos
Robert Ford


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Los españoles de esta generación sólo piensan en drogarse con la comida y el sexo además de otras sustancias .
LO QUE SE LLAMÓ GULA Y LUJURIA EN TODAS LAS CIVILIZACIONES y que son la base estructural del satanismo.

No existe ni dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes . Lo que se señalaba como satánico era todo aquello que llevaba al individuo y el conjunto de una sociedad a su autodestrucción y por eso los sabios advertían de las consecuencias de determinados hábitos o formas de vida .

Se trata de la contención de los impulsos animales y que a través del razonamiento unas veces y otras " el castigo del infierno " para personas con pocas luces , los individuos se comportasen de forma equilibrada.

Fíjate si en España se ha implantado una secta satánica que a tí te han ocultado las nociones más básicas de cualquier doctrina que hubiese sustentado las civilizaciones cuando por ejemplo en el islam hasta los niños se han leído entero el Corán y lo saben de memoria. Por no hablar de tantos otros libros sagrados que van básicamente de eso : DE CALMAR AL MONO LOCO EN CELO QUE SÓLO PIENSA EN COMER Y FOLLAR.

La esperanza de vida en España es una de tantas falacias para convencerte a tí de que tu modo de vida es el correcto.
Del casi medio millón de españoles que mueren cada año , una importante proporción muere entre los 65 años y los 70 después de haber estado cotizando toda la vida que básicamente es a lo que aspiran los enemigos criminales que han diseñado este modelo de sociedad suicida.

Es absurdo poner como meta la decrepitud extrema cuando se ha pasado una vida sin haber sido vivida . Malgastada en su mayoría en actividades mecánicas y rutinarias que se llama profesión y el resto del tiempo en vicios.

Cuando Séneca habla del valor y aprovechamiento del tiempo , no se refiere a usarlo de manera que hoy llamaríamos productiva , no habla de utilizarlo para atender a los asuntos de nuestra profesión , nuestros negocios o nuestra vida social.

Séneca se refiere exclusivamente al tiempo que dedicamos a nosotros mismos para perfeccionarnos y alcanzar la sabiduría mediante la reflexión filosófica y el cuidado de nosotros mismos : de nuestro cuerpo y nuestra mente.

“ a uno lo domina la avaricia insaciable, a otro su oficiosa aplicación de inútiles empeños , uno se empapa de vino , a otro lo agota su ambición siempre pendiente de las decisiones de los demás …

Todos ellos o son viciosos o perezosos , o tal vez muy activos pero ninguno se ocupa de sí mismo.

Cuántos andan demacrados por sus continuos placeres . A cuántos no les deja ninguna libertad el hacinamiento de clientes que los asedia!”


----------



## bladu (23 May 2022)

Ok con todo salvo en lo que no existe Dios no el demonio. Pero si sus representantes . Es un contrasentido .

Dios y el su alter ego ( el demonio) SI existen . Pero el poder del demonio es limitado . El límite se lo pone Dios . Dios se vale de esa tribulación (es) permite al demonio como prueba para la santificación. El ganarse la vida eterna tiene un precio y no vale ser unas amebas para ganarlo


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Ok con todo salvo en lo que no existe Dios no el demonio. Pero si sus representantes . Es un contrasentido .
> 
> Dios y el su alter ego ( el demonio) SI existen . Pero el poder del demonio es limitado . El límite se lo pone Dios . Dios se vale de esa tribulación (es) permite al demonio como prueba para la santificación. El ganarse la vida eterna tiene un precio y no vale ser unas amebas para ganarlo




DIOS ES EL COMPORTAMIENTO PROGRAMADO.

LO QUE DETERMINA NUESTRA BIOLOGÍA. 

Cualquier actividad contraria a lo natural es satanismo 

TODOS LOS ANIMALES TIENEN DOS ANSIEDADES : COMER Y FOLLAR ( LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA )

COMER lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias para conseguir energía absorbiendo la vida de otra bacteria. Se trata de matar , despedazar , triturar con los dientes y desintegrar en el estómago los elementos químicos del ser que estaba vivo para que pasen a formar parte del propio : básicamente glúcidos-lípidos y prótidos ..... fósforo, calcio, sodio, potasio, magnesio, manganeso, vitaminas etc.

Nuestras antepasadas las anémonas y las babosas marinas también comen, igual que nuestros antepasados los peces , los anfibios , reptiles y monos ...

Cada especie ha evolucionado para aprovechar los nutrientes que tiene a su alcance sean de origen vegetal o animal. De hecho la vida es una constante huida de los depredadores y una constante búsqueda de presas o alimentos ( por eso a los chavales les gustan los juegos de ordenador . En su mente está el mono que huye atemorizado de los felinos )

todos esos mecanismos y reacciones programadas vienen de serie como el sistema operativo de un ordenador. 
Luego durante el aprendizaje puedes instalar " aplicaciones " .

LA BIOQUÍMICA RECOMPENSA O CASTIGA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO SIGAS LO QUE ESTÁ PROGRAMADO QUE BÁSICAMENTE ES 
- COMER PARA QUE SOBREVIVA EL INDIVIDUO
- REPRODUCIRSE PARA QUE SOBREVIVA LA ESPECIE 

*La casualidad hace que algunas sustancias naturales o sintetizadas encajen en los receptores de endorfinas como puede ser la nicotina y otras drogas y acaban estropeándolos. Pero también se estropean por el abuso o mal entrenamiento y se convierten igualmente en adicciones : 
- al juego ( poker - tragaperras ) 
- al deporte ( verlo o practicarlo)
- al trabajo ( vivir sólo para acaparar sin límites los beneficios que aporte determinada actividad )*

_*
“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "
*_
*"Las emociones duran segundos, pero tenemos la tendencia a extenderlas y su repetición crea estados de ánimo que después por acumulación llegan a convertirse en rasgos personales"*

y es aquí a donde quería llegar :

NO ES EL DINERO QUE SE GANA POR EL TRABAJO
NO ES EL SABOR DE LA CARNE O CUALQUIER OTRA COMIDA 
NO ES INTRODUCIR EL PENE EN UN AGUJERO Y MOVERSE COMO UN AUTÓMATA 


Lo que está sucediendo es que la bioquímica actúa como un chute de heroína y la persona se está dopando. 

Y esa es la razón por la que la misma actividad o el mismo alimento a unas personas les encanta y a otras les parece repulsivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

> Gubelkian dijo:
> En España en muchas no. En el resto de Europa Occidental sí. Y la esperanza de vida es parecida.



Que la esperanza de vida en España es falsa joder !

hay muchos datos que se deberían añadir a esa estadística y no se hace.

No sólo los millones de niños que son asesinados en el vientre de sus madres y los que no nacen por el uso de anticonceptivos. Lógicamente si no nacen no mueren y por lo tanto es un país de viejos !

en el cálculo se debería tener en cuenta lo que viven los gatos y los perros que reemplazan a los hijos . Desde el punto de vista emocional son seres vivos que en la mente de esa persona equivalen a los hijos que no tienen.

El hecho de que los gatos y los perros ( que son como un hijo único ) vivan una media de 8 años .... es como si se muriese el hijo único de 8 años .

De hecho al ser mucho más dependientes que un niño que está todo el día en la guardería y después en el colegio - las españolas sufren un shock emocional similar al que sufriría una nigeriana si se le muriesen sus 6 hijos de golpe.

*ESO ES LO QUE HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA !

NO SI UNOS VIEJOS DECRÉPITOS SE CAGAN EN LOS PAÑALES ENCAMADOS EN UNA RESIDENCIA DURANTE 5 AÑOS MÁS QUE LA MEDIA Y ESTÁN DESEANDO MORIR DE UNA VEZ .*


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/desprendo-inseguridad-y-amargura.1761414/page-19#


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

> Billy Fockabocas dijo:
> El cialis es para que no se baje si te pones por la naric. Si la coca es buena de verdad pone muy cachondo y rompes a follar como un hijodeputa. Si la zorra es muy puta se amorrara a la polla y chupara como si no hubiera un mañana durante horas.
> 
> Aconsejo mezclar la farlopa y el cialis con buena sativa de interior para suavizar el desquicie y alcohol suave tipo moe chandon o similar.



LAS PARAFILIAS son estereotipias vinculadas al placer sexual , pero sólo las entienden quienes las padecen.

De la misma manera que para tí puede ser incomprensible que un señor desee que otro señor le pete la parte final del tracto digestivo , con todo lo demás es igual.

Es como morderse las uñas o tantas manías que tienen las personas condenadas a vivir una vida antinatural , igual que los animales de los zoos.
Los loros que viven enjaulados sienten placer al arrancarse las plumas . se llama picaje.

Aunque las manías y parafilias se haya normalizado en esta sociedad distópica que nos han creado convirtiéndolas en identidad ¿ si tuvieses un perro no te preocuparía verlo perseguirse el rabo todo el tiempo ? ¿ no harías nada por normalizarlo ?

Probablemente la ilusión que te hace que una persona succione tu tubo de orinar e inseminar tenga más que ver con alguna mala impronta en tu infancia que ha implantado recuerdos inadecuados o dicho de otra manera que tus conexiones neuronales no han seguido el desarrollo normal.
Tu caso como el de tantos occidentales tiene que ver con el tiempo más importante de la vida de todos los vertebrados que son los primeros minutos días meses incluso años de relación con su madre.

podríamos inventar una identidad sexual para tu parafilia : los chupetesexuales


En el caso de los mamíferos y en los humanos para ser más concreto abandonar a un bebé en un orfanato llamado guardería condicionará su vida sexual de adulto para siempre.
Que tenga permanentemente un chupete en la boca le hará dependiente de la búsqueda de satisfacción en sustancias invisibles como son las drogas . El cocainómano se enamora de un polvo blanco no de una persona .

Que un bebé sea alimentado con biberón por personas ajenas que no son su madre sin duda tiene consecuencias . No es casualidad que las españolas sean las hembras de la especie humana que no han adquirido el instinto maternal de todas las mujeres que existen en el planeta y las que existieron.
En España se ha normalizado almacenar a los bebés en guarderías cuando deberían estar 24 horas al día en los brazos de su madre.

Y si quien da el biberón es un hombre en vez de su madre ya es el trastorno completo.

¿ de verdad alguien se imagina que una cría de gorila sea amamantada por un macho que pasaba por allí ?


----------



## Avispa (30 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué pena. un hilo tan interesante y que sólo participen chalados



Incluidos tú y yo


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Incluidos tú y yo



La chaladura es como la gordura. 

Unos lo están más que otros.


----------



## Avispa (30 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La chaladura es como la gordura.
> 
> Unos lo están más que otros.



Para escribir o leer de estos temas del hilo hay que cumplir con unos mínimos de chaladura, igual que para hablar mucho tiempo de comidas hay que ser un mínimo glotón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Para escribir o leer de estos temas del hilo hay que cumplir con unos mínimos de chaladura, igual que para hablar mucho tiempo de comidas hay que ser un mínimo glotón.




No creas. A la gitana Chon como representante de los adictos a la comida .. le llega con jamón york ( que no tiene nada de gourmet )


----------



## Cleonte (31 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si recuerdan los veteranos , los que han vivido *los primeros tiempos de internet*, cuando no era casi gratis y había que pagar la conexión , la llamada adicción a internet era algo grave.
> Recuerdo en los telediarios,hablando de adictos a internet ,
> que estaban en tratamiento como los adictos al poker.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ¿y qué droga nos recomiendas entonces? ¿Cuál es tu adicción?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y qué droga nos recomiendas entonces? ¿Cuál es tu adicción?







> Billy Fockabocas dijo:
> Los mas altos placeres no se hicieron para los cobardes.
> 
> Con 35 lo hacia, con 44 ahora me lo pensaría. Todo tiene su época.



No es casualidad que tú que has buscado tan altos placeres tengas que abrir este hilo lamentando tu estado emocional .

Aunque ya lo sabes por tu formación y tu inteligencia muchas veces demostrada te lo cuento una vez más :

la dopamina es una sustancia que hace que una neurona conecte con la otra y la hace vibrar

Y CUANDO VIBRA TE DA PLACER ( ES UNA DESCARGA ELÉCTRICA ) una recompensa de la mente para dirigirte en acciones como comer para que sobreviva tu cuerpo o reproducirte para que sobreviva la especie.

Si no fuese así nadie trituraría con sus dientes restos de carroña de animales para que se disolviesen en su estómago y pasen a formar parte del propio cuerpo.
Si no fuese por ese impulso animal nadie dejaría que otra persona introdujese en su cuerpo el órgano de mear y se moviese violentamente . O los hombres tendrían tanta repulsión a hacerlo como cuando no hay atracción y tienen que cumplir con la parienta.

¿ por qué los gays son incapaces de follar con una mujer y sin embargo pueden hacer las más imaginativas aberraciones con su cuerpo ? pues porque la mujer no le provoca el deseo ( es decir no le droga )

De la misma manera que una anoréxica es incapaz de comer porque la comida no le provoca ningún estímulo sensorial y por lo tanto es un gran esfuerzo masticar y deglutir

o los veganos ven la carne tal cual es : " el jamón es un trozo momificado de la nalga de un pobre cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos y asesinaron malamente "

La casualidad hace que determinadas sustancias químicas imiten e incluso superen el efecto de la propia bioquímica pero está más que comprobado que estropea los receptores . Por lo tanto el adicto ( sea al tabaco , al alcohol , al sexo , a la comida o las innumerables drogas ) el adicto SUFRE !

SUFRE TODO EL TIEMPO ! SU VIDA ES UNA TORTURA ( lo que se llama síndrome de abstinencia )
El intervalo de un fumador entre un cigarrillo y otro , es el máximo que ha podido soportar el sufrimiento de la falta de nicotina.

*El problema del fumador empieza cuando se le acaba el tabaco.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

> evey dijo:
> ¿Y qué harías si te enamoraras? Lo aceptarías como inevitable?



el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la eyaculación.
Si no fuese así el agua dispersaría el semen y los huevos quedarían sin fecundar. Por lo tanto ese acto fisiológico tiene una enorme importancia en los peces porque es cuestión de supervivencia de la especie.

Ni siquiera hace falta ver el vídeo para darse cuenta que los peces necesariamente tienen un orgasmo infinitamente superior al ser humano.

Somos descendientes de aquellos peces que tuvieron más habilidad a la hora de fecundar los huevos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y qué droga nos recomiendas entonces? ¿Cuál es tu adicción?



*Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .



Los placeres dinámicos* implican la persecución ininterrumpida de un deseo : comer, fumar , sexo ... hay que estar constantemente detrás de ellos para poder percibirlos una y otra vez , nos acaban atrapando en un círculo vicioso del que cada vez es más difícil liberarse . La bioquímica está para recompensarnos o castigarnos con la finalidad de que sigamos unas etapas de la vida que están determinadas por nuestra biología. Existen las drogas porque simulan las propias endorfinas .



*Los placeres estáticos *no vienen ni van , su volatilidad es mucho más reducida . simplemente están presentes o ausentes , como ejemplo la realización profesional , la creación de una familia y crianza de los hijos, la serenidad del ánimo ... todo aquello que está programado en nuestro instinto como especie como cualquier otra . 




Se denomina ataraxia a la disposición del ánimo propuesta por los epicúreos , estoicos y escépticos gracias a la cual alcanzamos el equilibrio emocional -la felicidad- mediante la disminución de la intensidad de nuestras pasiones y deseos, y a la fortaleza del alma frente a la adversidad. Es, por tanto, tranquilidad espiritual, paz interior, imperturbabilidad.

una concepción antropológica del hombre que tenía como objetivo la superación personal mediante el desprendimiento de los bienes materiales, aceptación del destino inexorable, particularmente la muerte, a la que no temían, y una lucha constante contra las pasiones causantes de intranquilidad o zozobra.

El termostato es un dispositivo que hace que los motores de los coches funcionen correctamente manteniendo una temperatura constante ideal, ni fría ni caliente de más. Entonces; la ataraxia regula la temperatura emocional óptima.





Según Epicuro, existen dos clases de deseos: los naturales necesarios, relacionados con la supervivencia; y los no naturales no necesarios, que provienen de la cultura, política y vida social. La satisfacción de los deseos es lo que produciría placer, el cual a su vez, para los epicúreos es lo que conduce a la felicidad, sin embargo, existen placeres que conducen a un dolor mayor que el placer inicial, estos placeres producen intranquilidad y deben ser evitados por la razón, ya que alejan de la "ataraxia". La filosofía es una vía hacia la ataraxia, ya que esta es considerada también: «la tranquilidad espiritual propia del sabio que distingue los deseos naturales de los que no lo son y es capaz de alejarse de aquello que es vano».45



Las clases están divididas en:



Los placeres naturales y necesarios: Solo los placeres que tienen que ver con la vida de las personas.
Los placeres naturales pero no necesarios: Son todos los placeres que constituyen las variaciones superfluas de los placeres naturaleza (comer bien, vestir bien, etc)
Los placeres no naturales y no necesarios: Son todos los placeres vanos, nacidos en las vanas opiniones de las personas (deseo de poder, honor, etc). Estos placeres no quitan dolores del cuerpo, siempre llevan problemas al alma.
Para el estoicismo, la ataraxia consiste principalmente en adecuar los deseos propios a la racionalidad de la naturaleza (logos), aprendiendo a diferenciar las cosas que dependen de la propia persona de las que son independientes de ella. Es importante alcanzar la libertad y la tranquilidad sin preocuparse de las comodidades materiales, la fortuna externa, y dedicándose a una vida guiada por los principios de la razón y la virtud. Para encontrar la ataraxia, también es necesario eliminar los miedos a los dioses y a la muerte, así como no quejarse por las inclemencias del devenir.



Epicuro compara el estado espiritual de la ataraxia con el total reposo del mar cuando ningún viento mueve su superficie.

Finalmente, tanto un estado como el otro otorgan al sabio la libertad: libertad frente a las pasiones, afectos y apetitos, libertad ante la coacción de otras personas, libertad ante las cosas y circunstancias que se oponen a nuestros proyectos.







Vivir en el ahora. No preocuparnos ni por el pasado ni por el futuro, sino vivir siempre en el presente, único período sobre el que tenemos algún control. La vida centrada en el futuro complica la misma, pues el anticipo de aquello que puede ocurrir causa en nosotros temores (muchas veces infundados) y preocupaciones que pueden desembocar en problemas como la ansiedad o el estrés. Del mismo modo, la vida en el pasado, evocando lo que fue, comparándolo con lo que podría haber sido, desemboca a menudo en depresión, otro grave problema para el ánimo.



Por ello, Epicteto apuesta por una vida plena en el único momento sobre el que podemos tener algún poder de decisión: el ahora. Solo el momento presente es nuestro realmente y a él hemos de dedicar nuestra atención y esfuerzo. Y no dejemos que ni el pasado ni el futuro nos atormenten –dice el filósofo–, pues el primero ya no existe y el segundo lo afrontaremos con la misma ecuanimidad y virtuosismo que el hoy.







Básicamente lo que nos pide Epicteto es que no cedamos el control de nuestra vida a nuestras emociones





Razón ante todo. Los estoicos respetaban ante todo la razón, despreciando la irracionalidad y la representación de esta: las pasiones. Puesto que la racionalidad es la característica básica de la naturaleza del ser humano, es conforme a ella que hemos de vivir, repudiando todo aquello que no sigue su senda.



El sabio ha de tener dominio absoluto de sus pasiones y mantenerse imperturbable ante cualquier suceso. Sabe que el control de las mismas es la base de su tranquilidad de espíritu, de manera que pone todo su esfuerzo en vivir con la herramienta con que para ello se le ha dotado: la racionalidad.



El ideal estoico es un hombre vuelto hacia sí mismo que encuentra la paz en su interior. De este modo, trata de conocerse, de analizarse, de comprender por qué es como es. Busca aumentar sus virtudes y vencer sus vicios, esforzándose día tras día para mejorar y acercarse al ideal del sabio.

Libertad. Todo esto que venimos diciendo no tiene otro fin que el más ansiado objetivo de la filosofía estoica: la libertad. Epicteto, lo mismo que Séneca, Zenón o Marco Aurelio, persigue lo que él considera la esencia de quien es verdaderamente libre, que no es otra cosa que el total control y conocimiento de sí mismo.



«Si no tienes ganas de ser frustrado jamás en tus deseos, no desees sino aquello que depende de ti»
«La felicidad no consiste en adquirir y gozar, sino en no desear nada, pues en eso consiste ser libre»


es el estado anímico que nos permite alcanzar la felicidad. Se consigue mediante la disciplina del apetito para que éste nos presente sólo deseos moderados, y tras aprender a aceptar los males y a renunciar a los deseos cuando sean imposibles de cumplir.





La ataraxia es un mecanismo psicológico de autocontrol y concentración que genera un cierto grado de enfriamiento emocional que permite congelar emociones y liberarlas solo después que se alcanzó el objetivo.

una actitud propia del budismo zen que a todas luces es equivalente a la ataraxia de los estoicos.

o los estoicos se fundamentaban en una eudemonía, literalmente la posesión de un buen demonio, vale decir una manera de gozar o disfrutar de una actitud o modo de ser que residía en la búsqueda de la prosperidad y felicidad. Sin embargo se oponían al hedonismo constituido por la búsqueda permanente del placer. Por lo tanto esta no era una eudemonía común, ya que los estoicos no entendían a la felicidad en función del placer sino de la templanza psíquica que se alcanzaba en el combate contra las pasiones negativas, en una búsqueda de la serenidad espiritual. Los estoicos tenían una idea muy acabada sobre lo que hoy llamaríamos ello, ya que el punto nuclear de su doctrina antropológica eran los instintos a los que llamaban impulsos; estos eran concebidos como pasiones innobles desviadas de la razón. Practicaban un constante ejercicio espiritual frente a estos impulsos. El mejor remedio de la ira es la dilación escribe Séneca.



Los bienes externos y los males carecen de valor, el hombre virtuoso es indiferente a ellos. Lo que nos afecta no son las cosas sino la idea o representación que nos hacemos de ellas, esta es la piedra angular de la actitud estoica, cambiando la mentalidad sobre esa cosa, cambia la manera en que nos afecta,

. No es el mundo lo que gobierna mis sensaciones, sino que mis sensaciones gobiernan el mundo que percibo.



Los estoicos entendían que el motor de vida no podía ser el placer, sino el niño no aprendería a caminar, ya que en el aprendizaje suele caerse. En este sentido se oponían al hedonismo de Epicuro, que entendía al placer como el único fin. Pero para ellos la ataraxia también era un medio para el placer pero se diferenciaban en que lo entendían como ausencia de dolor y de las perturbaciones del alma.

El sabio debe frenar con la razón los impulsos irracionales y abstenerse de los vicios. Utilizaron el término ataraxia, para designar un estado de ausencia de inquietud, tranquilidad de ánimo e imperturbabilidad de espíritu. Esta noción de ataraxia se encuentra en el centro del pensamiento escéptico y estoico, para Epicuro es un equilibrio permanente en el alma y en el cuerpo.



“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quién lea el tocho no solo ha ganado el día. Le puede cambiar la vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

Espechen cuando todo lo que se dice en este hilo no se enseña en los colegios sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## nekcab (2 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Básicamente la regla de oro de la ética en todas las civilizaciones es eso mismo además de NO QUERRÁS PARA OTROS LO QUE NO QUIERAS PARA TÍ .
> 
> 
> *Si nos damos cuenta, la secta satánica que ha reemplazado al cristianismo , proclama justo lo contrario de los valores universales desde hace decenas de miles de años. Aunque satanás no exista , tenemos a sus representantes gobernando España*



Me ha llamado la atención una diferencia fundamental en lo que en apariencia viene a decir lo mismo.

Por un lado destaco:

ISLAM
Ninguno de ustede cree verdaderamente hasta que quieran para otros lo que desean para ustedes mismos

CRISTIANISMO
Todo lo que desean que los demás hagan por ustedes, haganlo por ellos.


Y por otro:

JUDAISMO
Lo que para ti es odioso, no lo hagas a tu projimo

BUDISMO
No trates a otros de maneras que tú mismo encontrarías hirientes

CONFUCIONISMO
La benevolencia máxima consiste en no hacer a los demás lo que no quisieras que le hagan a ti

HINDUISMO
El deber supremo es no hacer a los demás lo que te causa dolor cuando te lo hacen a ti


Y finalmente una mezcla de las 2 anteriores agrupaciones:

TAOISMO
Considera la victoria de tu projimo como si fuera la tuya, y la derrota de tu projimo como si fuera tuya.



Serán cosas mías, pero ver como Cristianismo e Islam la fuerza de ese mensaje "común" pasa por alcancar beneficios, mientras que el resto de religiones asiáticas y el Judaísmo, la fuerza del mensaje recae en evitar lo negativo.

Es posible que fuera la forma que consideraron más eficiente para transmitir a la población a la que dirigían el mensaje, lo que nos llevaría a plantearnos en cierta forma la síntesis de sus respectivas culturas.

Cristianismo / Islam: Tanto Jesús como Mahoma consideraron que su "público" entendería mejor el mensaje usando el beneficio propio como vehículo. Es cierto que en el caso del Budismo el dolor (y por extensión la aversión) es una piedra angular de su filosofía, cosa que no ocurre p.e. con el Cristianismo (al menos en las Sagradas escrituras), lo que hace comprensible que sea el vehículo utilizado para trasladar el mensaje.

Curiosamente el Cristianismo, que no deja de ser una revisión de los principios del judaismo, en el mensaje incluso se distingue de sus orígenes. Curioso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención una diferencia fundamental en lo que en apariencia viene a decir lo mismo.
> 
> Por un lado destaco:
> 
> ...



El problema es que no funciona porque la envidia es el dolor que siente la gente por la felicidad ajena. 

Somos monos y por lo tanto no podemos sustraernos de nuestros instintos primates .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jun 2022)

El transtorno de identidad sexual y la perdida, o mejor dicho la no adquisición del instinto maternal de los occidentales, empieza en los primeros días, semanas y meses del bebé al abandonarlos en orfanatos llamados guarderías y que mujeres y hombres que no son su madre, les alimenten con biberón .

Para que las conexiones neuronales se establecen de forma correcta tendrían que estar por lo menos 2 años pegados a la teta de su madre .
Tapar la boca de un bebé con un artefacto satánico de goma como es el chupete, les dirige al consumo de drogas y parafilias porque es un continuo flujo de dopamina que después no saben calmar.

Todo esto, que se llama la impronta, se conoce de sobra con los animales que se crían a mano en los zoos y que no adquieren su verdadera identidad convirtiéndose en otra cosa.

Cuando nace un bebé español no sabe si ha nacido en una tribu de hace 40.000 años o en una sociedad distópica. Llega al mundo esperando ser criado de forma natural pero le toca sufrir situaciones que no entiende y que le trastorna para siempre.

Les remito a Google "crianza con apego


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento .

Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica.

No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es algo innato en el individuo .

- gordos alcohólicos fumadores puteros cocainómanos no es infrecuente el todo en uno .

Se han hecho experimentos con ratas a las que se les ofrecía como bebida agua y también " cocaína líquida " . Pues entre el numeroso grupo unos sólo bebían agua y otros sólo bebían cocaína.

LOS NO FUMADORES no tenemos la sensación de que nos estamos perdiendo algo . Más bien al contrario miramos con compasión y asombro a las personas dependientes de la nicotina que deciden pasarse la vida respirando humo para no sufrir tanto . El fumador ( o cualquier otro vicio ) sólo es consciente de su problema cuando se le acaba el tabaco. Es posible que un heroinómano si tuviese a mano un flujo constante de heroína pudiese llevar una vida normal hasta que esa sustancia acabase matándolo .

El problema de las drogas duras está en conseguir el dinero para conseguir la dosis . El excesivo afán por acaparar dinero no es algo racional .
La mayoría de las personas ni imaginan que pueden hacer con todo lo que puedan ganar simplemente están enganchados a la dopamina que le provoca el acto de acaparar. De la misma manera que un hamster puede acumular toneladas de trigo si tiene la ocasión .

*El estado basal de los seres vivos es la calma y la felicidad.* La bioquímica nos alerta de que necesitamos algo .
Nos provoca hambre o sed para comer o beber y la saciedad de ese dolor nos produce satisfacción. Luego volvemos a la calma y cuando no tenemos sed no pensamos en beber . Ese estado basal es alterado al estropear los mecanismos de recompensa biológicos con sustancias artificiales.

Ya no son las actividades de la vida las que te recompensan o castigan sino simplemente química.

*El deseo sexual* es otra angustia vital para impulsarte a reproducirte . Es una alarma como el chivato de la gasolina del coche. Te está diciendo que debes transmitir tus genes porque eso es bueno para la supervivencia de la especie y que te des prisa porque la vida es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

__





Adicción a cocaína: estudio del receptor dopaminérgico D3 (D3R) como posible diana farmacológica en la prevención de las recaídas en su consumo


Autoría: Rocío Guerrero Bautista. Dirección de la Tesis: María Cristina Núñez Parra, María Victoria Milanés Maquilon. Lectura: Universidad de Murcia en 2020. Tesis doctoral en Dialnet.




dialnet.unirioja.es






https://neurofeedback-neuroconsult.es/ncl/publi/DA_ADIC.pdf


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> cocainomanos, alcoholicos y adictos al juegos : una triada nefasta promovida por la misma mutación bien documentada en el receptor D3 dopaminérgico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo ( no tengo datos empíricos es sólo una intuición ) que la mente adicta puede desarrollarse en los primeros días /semanas / meses / años del bebé en la relación con su madre y la lactancia .

Un bebé abandonado en un orfanato llamado guardería tiene un constante sentimiento de ansiedad por la falta de su madre . él no sabe que ha nacido en una sociedad distópica . Espera estar acogido en los brazos de su madre y pegado a la teta durante lo menos dos años.

Por otra parte embuchar de golpe un biberón en dos minutos cuando su mente está diseñada para succionar durante horas ...
inevitablemente algo tiene que estropear. Es un chute de leche pero sin amor.

Luego el chupete es lo mismo que la cocaína : " una teta/madre invisible "


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

adictos al sexo y a la comida : los occidentales están siendo drogados a través del vicio.

toxicómanos !

La gula y la lujuria ( pecados capitales ) dirige sus vidas.

Perciben la vida como un constante dolor. Su síndrome de abstinencia empieza cuando notan la primera sensación de hambre.
Son incapaces de pensar en otra cosa y se pierden tantas dinámicas que tiene la vida .

Saciados entran en un estado basal de normalidad en el que vivimos las personas que no tenemos vicios.
Pero su saciedad dura poco. Una alarma terrible vuelve a sonar en su mente obligándoles a volver a ingerir como animales que son.


el deseo es un dolor , igual que la sed o el hambre.

Lo que empuja a un fumador a encender otro cigarro no es el placer de fumar, sino calmar el ansia de no estar fumando.

LA SATISFACCIÓN DE LOS DESEOS ES ALGO EVANESCENTE Y POR LO TANTO ESCLAVIZA A LAS PERSONAS .


*La vida es como un péndulo que oscila entre dos extremos :

el sufrimiento
y el aburrimiento

O lo que es lo mismo :

el desear
y su satisfacción

Mientras queremos algo , sufrimos por la carencia específica que aquello supone*
_*cuando tal querer es satisfecho surge algo peor que el malestar : un aburrimiento que nos hace sentir el vacío de la voluntad desocupada .*_


----------



## TomásPlatz (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento .
> 
> Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica.
> 
> ...



Yo por suerte no soy adicto a nada. 

No necesito la alcohol/drogas, sexo, pornografia, etc. 

Estoy libre. 

NAMASTE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo por suerte no soy adicto a nada.
> 
> No necesito la alcohol/drogas, sexo, pornografia, etc.
> 
> ...



jajajaja. 

Hasta BURBUJA es también un vicio ! 

puedes añadirlo a tu lista


----------



## TomásPlatz (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajajaja.
> 
> Hasta BURBUJA es también un vicio !
> 
> puedes añadirlo a tu lista



Has tenido algun vicio ataraxio, a parte del foro?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Has tenido algun vicio ataraxio, a parte del foro?



si claro ! 

Uno fue cocinero antes que fraile. 

Si no hubiese estado enganchado al sexo y a las relaciones como tú no tendría el bagaje para hablar del tema con la autoridad de un experto. 

Estas cosas no se aprenden de teoría .

También he sido adicto a mi trabajo . Sólo viví para trabajar durante muchos años sin vacaciones ni un día libre. Fue cuando conseguí la pasta que me permite tener una vida Schopenhauariana . 

Nunca probé ninguna sustancia . Alguna cerveza en mi adolescencia y algún café con leche que me pareció un brebaje inmundo ( semillas quemadas de una planta venenosa ! ) pero nunca alcohol y no creas que fue fácil resistir la presión de los amigos . Tampoco he fumado nicotina ni ninguna otra droga. 

Por supuesto ninguna pastilla ni ansiolítico . Ni siquiera pastillas para dormir. Siempre he buscado el control de mi propia bioquímica y de mis emociones. 
Es difícil . Muy difícil ! Por eso es necesario aprender el conocimiento trasmitido por los sabios y que ocultan a los españoles .












Secretos de la felicidad: 8 reglas de Schopenhauer


Las reglas de Schopenhauer para ser felices nacieron a partir de las teorías del filósofo alemán, destacado por su pesimismo....




lamenteesmaravillosa.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Has tenido algun vicio ataraxio, a parte del foro?




«Toda vida es querer; todo querer nace de la carencia, por tanto del sufrimiento. Entonces, toda vida tiene como punto esencial un sombrío tormento que, cuando el deseo es satisfecho, desemboca en el hastío del aburrimiento» 

Otros libros de "autoayuda":

Marco Aurelio (121-180 DC), Meditaciones.

Baltasar Gracián (1601-1658), El arte de la prudencia.


Aristóteles, Ética a Nicómaco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

> Sub Lumine Dei dijo:
> Adicción al sexo, al placer de las endorfinas por este medio. Cada vez se necesitan estímulos más intensos para sentir placer,
> tolerancia a la sustancia (Endorfinas) Hasta aquí es exactamente igual que una droga adictiva,
> con consumidores de vez en cuando (Sin tolerancia) y consumidores diarios (Adictos con tolerancia).
> ...



Dan igual los impulsos que pueda tener una persona.

De lo que se trata es de controlar al mono loco ! En eso ha consistido la civilización y todo lo que han predicado los sabios.

De la misma manera que algunas personas sabemos parar de comer y soportar cierta sensación de hambre y otras comen hasta explotar y el sólo hecho de sentir un poco de ardor de estómago les parece un tormento.

Un fumador es un esclavo de su vicio . Una persona que tiene una existencia terrible . Su estado basal de normalidad sólo dura el pequeño margen de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro. Tan pronto interpreta una sensación de angustia vital que le hace sufrir intenta calmarse con otro cigarrillo.

Muchos fumadores ( como ejemplo de viciosos por lo numerosos ) no son conscientes de su grave problema porque no le dan tiempo suficiente a su mente y a su cuerpo para averiguar hasta qué punto son adictos. Su debilidad les obliga a encender un cigarrillo cuanto antes para no sufrir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

Esta trastornada es un claro ejemplo de la sociedad española. Lo único que la diferencia de otras mujeres igual que ellas es que no lo han dicho abiertamente en la tele y no se han expuesto tanto . Pero todo el mundo sabe que la lista de personas diferentes con las que se tiene sexo en España es enorme .

¿ tiene consecuencias ? PUES CLARO !! no veis que es una toxicómana ! 

¿ creéis qué es feliz ? TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA ! los polvos del pasado lo único que han provocado es un hábito insaciable. su vida es una constante ansiedad - un dolor en busca de más sexo que la alivie. Es una estereotipia - una parafilia. 
Todas sus antepasadas a su edad ya tenían varios hijos y toda su energía y felicidad la focalizaban en su crianza. POR ESO EXISTE ! 

Es la última de una enorme estirpe de superviventes. 

Su vida es como un péndulo que va del deseo y dolor al aburrimiento por saciedad y vuelta a empezar. 










"Soy ninfómana": sorprende en 'First Dates' al hablar con pelos y señales sobre sus gustos sexuales


La comensal no tuvo pelos en la lengua a la hora de revelar lo mucho que le gusta el sexo y lo mucho que le gustaba su cita, Gustavo




www.elconfidencial.com













Judith, en 'First dates': "La gente me dice que soy muy ninfómana y eso es verdad"


"Me encanta follar, de todas las maneras y en todas las posturas. La gente me dice que soy muy ninfómana y eso es verdad, pero es un problema. Al serlo, no...




www.20minutos.es











Seguro que sabes que si alguien nunca ha tomado drogas es muy improbable que empiece a tomarlas de adulto .

Igual que fumar o beber alcohol ¿ concibes que alguien que no haya fumado de joven empiece a los 30 años ?

Pues el sexo es una droga dura como cualquier otra . 

Si la persona en ese periodo crítico de su vida que es el final de la adolescencia y que era cuando se formaban las parejas - se acostumbra a drogarse con el sexo promiscuo y estéril - se convierte en gay . Es decir : da igual contra lo que se frote . No tiene más mérito introducir el pene moverse como un mono dentro de una vagina o dentro del culo de un señor. Son agujeros del cuerpo que los españoles usan para drogarse. 

En el pasado al no haber anticonceptivos inevitablemente el sexo provocaba embarazos y los embarazos daban forma a la familia y estructuraban la vida de las personas. 

nuestros antepasados y los hombres de cualquier país normal - se casaban con su primera novia virgen . Por eso duraban toda la vida y formaban familias numerosas. Por eso existimos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

*Hay dos tipos de placeres : DINÁMICOS O ESTÁTICOS .



Los placeres dinámicos* implican la persecución ininterrumpida de un deseo : comer, fumar , sexo ... hay que estar constantemente detrás de ellos para poder percibirlos una y otra vez , nos acaban atrapando en un círculo vicioso del que cada vez es más difícil liberarse . La bioquímica está para recompensarnos o castigarnos con la finalidad de que sigamos unas etapas de la vida que están determinadas por nuestra biología. Existen las drogas porque simulan las propias endorfinas .



*Los placeres estáticos *no vienen ni van , su volatilidad es mucho más reducida . simplemente están presentes o ausentes , como ejemplo la realización profesional , la creación de una familia y crianza de los hijos, la serenidad del ánimo ... todo aquello que está programado en nuestro instinto como especie como cualquier otra .




Se denomina ataraxia a la disposición del ánimo propuesta por los epicúreos , estoicos y escépticos gracias a la cual alcanzamos el equilibrio emocional -la felicidad- mediante la disminución de la intensidad de nuestras pasiones y deseos, y a la fortaleza del alma frente a la adversidad. Es, por tanto, tranquilidad espiritual, paz interior, imperturbabilidad.

una concepción antropológica del hombre que tenía como objetivo la superación personal mediante el desprendimiento de los bienes materiales, aceptación del destino inexorable, particularmente la muerte, a la que no temían, y una lucha constante contra las pasiones causantes de intranquilidad o zozobra.

El termostato es un dispositivo que hace que los motores de los coches funcionen correctamente manteniendo una temperatura constante ideal, ni fría ni caliente de más. Entonces; la ataraxia regula la temperatura emocional óptima.





Según Epicuro, existen dos clases de deseos: los naturales necesarios, relacionados con la supervivencia; y los no naturales no necesarios, que provienen de la cultura, política y vida social. La satisfacción de los deseos es lo que produciría placer, el cual a su vez, para los epicúreos es lo que conduce a la felicidad, sin embargo, existen placeres que conducen a un dolor mayor que el placer inicial, estos placeres producen intranquilidad y deben ser evitados por la razón, ya que alejan de la "ataraxia". La filosofía es una vía hacia la ataraxia, ya que esta es considerada también: «la tranquilidad espiritual propia del sabio que distingue los deseos naturales de los que no lo son y es capaz de alejarse de aquello que es vano».45


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Las 8 diferencias entre las hormonas y los neurotransmisores


Las hormonas y los neurotransmisores son diferentes tipos de mensajeros intercelulares. Te explicamos sus diferencias y principales características.




azsalud.com


----------



## Shudra (19 Ago 2022)

Ibas bien hasta que metiste la filosofía oriental barata. No sé qué pasa en Occidente las últimas décadas que todos están enganchados a las gilipolleces indias o chinas.
El karma esto, el tao lo otro, los chakras, etc.
FILOSOFIA ORIENTAL = PUTA MIERDA FALSA


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta que metiste la filosofía oriental barata. No sé qué pasa en Occidente las últimas décadas que todos están enganchados a las gilipolleces indias o chinas.
> El karma esto, el tao lo otro, los chakras, etc.
> FILOSOFIA ORIENTAL = PUTA MIERDA FALSA



NO ! QUE VA ! 

La sabiduría es la misma siempre ( no puede ser de otra forma ) 

Aristóteles dice más o menos lo mismo que Buda , que simplemente recopilan la sabiduría de hace más de 2.500 años . 

Lo que está pasando actualmente sobre todo en occidente, es la AUSENCIA DE SABIDURÍA. 
Drogan a las personas para que desvíen la atención de lo que realmente importa. 

Saturan la mente de los chavales en los colegios con datos estúpidos e irrelevantes que no sirven para nada , solo para hacerles creer que esos conocimientos son la base de la cultura y no es cierto. Es únicamente para entrenarlos y acostumbrarlos a una jornada laboral el resto de sus vidas y la obediencia extrema y sumisa a los jefes. 









Era Axial, el período en que el pensamiento empírico habría nacido en varios lugares del mundo al mismo tiempo


En cronología seguro que a todos les suena el término era. Es una formula de cómputo del tiempo que atiende a criterios diversos y se aplica tanto en historia como en geología, pudiendo constituir sistemas independientes. Así, hablamos de la Era Primaria (o Secundaria, Terciaria y Cuaternaria) cuand




www.labrujulaverde.com










Era Axial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Citas de Osho sobre la libertad


"La libertad para hacer cualquier cosa que quieras hacer no es la libertad de la que estoy hablando. Mi visión de la libertad es la de ser tu mismo". Osho




www.osho.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

*“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

No es el sabor " del buen vino " lo que aprecias sino la velocidad con la que las sustancias dopantes llegan a tu cerebro.

Dicho de otra manera es como si un cocainómano tuviese que valorar la cocaína " ala de mosca" y otra adulterada cuyo efecto es menor.

Aunque yo no he probado el alcohol en mi vida, ni siquiera una cerveza, entiendo que haya gente que incapaz de estimular su propia bioquímica, le pueda dar buen resultado drogas artificiales que la casualidad hace que encajen en los receptores de endorfinas.

Lo que es absurdo es pretender clasificar a los vinos o licores por su sabor, puesto que de lo que se trata es el efecto que provocan en la mente.

Este artículo de ayer me gustó mucho .






*'Homo ebrius': por qué los seres humanos bebemos como piojos (y hacemos bien)*
El filósofo Edward Slingerland publica 'Borrachos' (Deusto), una desopilante historia de la relación entre nuestra especie y el alcohol a lo largo de los siglos con sorprendentes y etílicas conclusiones




www.elconfidencial.com








Sociedad: - ¿Por qué a la gente le gusta emborracharse y hasta cae en el alcoholismo si el sabor del alcohol es repugnante?


De verdad no entiendo cómo el alcohol atrapa a tantas personas, a tal grado que solo piensan en beber, en emborracharse, en alcoholizarse hasta caer inconscientes, sin olvidar las mil y una estupideces que hacen los borrachos. En definitiva, ¿por qué gusta tanto el alcohol, por qué es un vicio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## algala (30 Sep 2022)

Buen hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> Buen hilo.











La ciencia habla: el orgasmo prostático es el más placentero


Un estudio revela que las sensaciones obtenidas superan a las obtenidas por la estimulación del pene



www.abc.es











no existe el orgasmo prostático. Es un invento para mariconizar a los españoles todavía más. 

" El mejor orgasmo es un buen chute de heroína " 

Han convertido al sexo en el opio de occidente para nuestra destrucción.

En cualquier caso voy a explicar lo que realmente pasa si es que el placer evanescente fuese un objetivo en la vida. 

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua. 
El orgasmo es un shock eléctrico en el cerebro inducido por la bioquímica ( lo mismo que la heroína en la que no interviene el pene , de hecho los peces no tienen pene y las mujeres tampoco ) 

Lo que sucede a algunos hombres " que desean ser penetrados por otros hombres como si fuesen mujeres " es que tienen un orgasmo femenino. 

Tanto los machos como las hembras somos el mismo ser que partimos de las mismas estructuras, que durante el embarazo divergen en órganos masculinos o femeninos . El cerebro es una de esas estructuras que en algunos casos la parte destinada al deseo sexual por el sexo contrario queda mal desarrollada . Hay teorías que dicen que es por hormonas de embarazos anteriores. 

En cualquier caso esa parte de cerebro de mujer que tienen algunos hombres, les hace sentir que su intestino es una vagina de la misma manera que las personas que pierden un brazo o una pierna , su cerebro sigue creyendo que está ahí. 

El placer es un tipo de dolor que el cerebro interpreta de forma positiva , de la misma manera que saciar el hambre ( que es un dolor ) se convierte en placer. ¿ quién no ha sentido placer al rascarse cuando le pica la piel ? sin embargo si te rascas y no te pica , es una molestia y un dolor. 
La penetración es una invasión al interior del cuerpo que sería completamente inaceptable si la persona no estuviese drogada con su propia bioquímica que nos retrotrae la mente a un comportamiento animal. 

Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al *cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo*. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas. 







Dolor fantasma - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2022)

Los cuerpos somos ecosistemas para proteger el genoma. 

El cuerpo de los humanos en nada difiere del cuerpo de otros vertebrados . 
No nos hace especiales ni el tamaño ni la inteligencia.

Vacas, elefantes, jirafas, ballenas ... son mucho más grandes que los humanos y no por eso son especiales.

Además una gran cantidad de los animales, si quisieran, nos matarían de un zarpazo. 

La inteligencia de algunos humanos es la que heredamos de nuestros antepasados los primates, que son la especie más lista y polivalente .
*Aún así muchos humanos son menos inteligentes que un ratón*, no solo las personas que tienen problemas mentales o han nacido con alguna deficiencia, nosotros mismos la mayor parte del tiempo nos convertimos en un animal cautivo, que son los más estúpidos. Los animales que han nacido libres son sagaces y toman buenas decisiones todo el tiempo. No podrían sobrevivir si no fuese así. 

- cuando dormimos ( que ya es la mitad de la vida ) y todo el tiempo que dedicamos a las tareas de aseo personal o limpieza de la casa que no requiere demasiada inteligencia. 

- cuando comemos o pensamos en comida, nada nos diferencia del ansia de cualquier otro animal . El tiempo que dedican a cazar o buscar comida en nada se diferencia del que le dedicamos en las compras del supermercado o elegir restaurante . 

- cuando buscamos pareja a través de las redes o en otros ámbitos, cuando follamos o pensamos en sexo, pues otro tanto de lo mismo. El sexo retrotrae la mente a una dimensión ancestral de impulsos animales cuya finalidad es la reproducción de la especie. De hecho nuestra mente se desconecta del intelecto y se va a un lugar anterior al lenguaje articulado, de ahí los gemidos y acciones claramente repugnantes que no tendrían cabida desde un punto de vista racional. 

- cuando estamos sentados sin hacer nada viendo la tele, en internet o jugando a la play. Si nos observase un perro pensaría que estamos abstraídos ajenos al transcurrir de la vida igual que si mirásemos a una pared vacía. Aunque supongamos que nuestra mente trabaja, en nada se diferencia de un gato mirando a un pájaro en una jaula. Los juegos no sirven para nada y todo lo demás lo olvidamos. 

- cuando discutimos con nuestra pareja o familiares que son gruñidos que lleva el viento para establecer jerarquías. No comunicamos nada simplemente peleamos como monos a través del sonido. De hecho los sordomudos también discuten y no necesitan palabras . El resto de las conversaciones tampoco sirven para nada puesto que no podemos imponer nuestra forma de ver el mundo a personas que han construido su mente de forma diferente y eso no se puede deshacer. 

- cuando dedicamos nuestra vida a acciones mecánicas y rutinarias que puede hacer una máquina sin ningún tipo de inteligencia, se suele llamar trabajo pero en realidad es convertir a la persona en una herramienta productiva o parte de un hardware. Son la inmensa mayoría de " profesiones " no solo cajeras de supermercado o reponedores, que serán reemplazados en breve por máquinas . 
Por ejemplo trabajos como recolectores de fruta en el campo o marisco en el mar, hipnotizan a la persona desposeyéndoles de su capacidad intelectual y eso les hace sentir bien , ya que además son recompensados constantemente por la bioquímica como un jugador de póker o tragaperras. 

- cuando nos drogamos. Solo hay que calcular cuanto tiempo consume una persona en fumar 20 cigarrillos al día y multiplicarlo por los años que lleva fumando para darse cuenta cuanto tiempo de vida se ha convertido en humo . Lo mismo beber alcohol o cualquier otro tipo de droga. 

- algunas personas buscan atribuirse los logros de la civilización como si tuviesen algún mérito. Pero si a lo largo de tu vida no has contribuido a esa inmensa cantidad de conocimientos heredados, en nada te diferencia de un gato que dormita en un sofá.


----------



## meanboy (9 Oct 2022)

Solo añadir que nos han llenado el coco con que el unico objetivo en la vida es ser felices y esto no existe en el reino animal. Solo da tranquilidad cumplir con ciertos instintos y sentir que se tiene cierta seguridad. Todo lo demás son slogans absurdos para que te sientas un desgraciado aun comprando de todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2022)

un reich de 1000 años dijo:


> El exhibicionista saldría en bolas a la calle
> El pedófilo abusaría de niños
> El zoofílico se casaría con una oveja
> El sadomasoquista se pondría a dar palizas porque le pone
> ...



Mucho ojo ! UN NO FUMADOR NO REPRIME EL HECHO DE FUMAR, ni tiene envidia de los fumadores . Más bien siente compasión de su dependencia y esclavitud. Lo mismo cualquier otro vicio. 

Aunque no exista ni dios ni el demonio, sí existen sus representantes . 

Las religiones buscan calmar al mono loco en celo que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo, comida y pelea .
Es a través de la sabiduría como se puede controlar al animal que llevamos dentro.

El satanismo es lo que se está instaurando en España y otros países afines .
Ocultan deliberadamente la sabiduría que es básica para tener una vida digna y feliz , tal como determina nuestra naturaleza como ser humano y nuestro intelecto.

El satanismo retrotrae la mente a los impulsos animales más básicos que se acaban convirtiendo en su identidad. 







NO PUEDES EVITAR SER DROGADICTO, pero puedes elegir con qué drogarte. Elige bien, pues eso determinará tu destino.


Una adicción es una búsqueda patológica de una recompensa o placer que en realidad es un alivio al sufrimiento . Las sustancias artificiales simplemente acentúan la función de la propia bioquímica. No es infrecuente que alguien sea abstemio a todo y otros se metan de todo . La mente adicta es...




www.burbuja.info










Drogadictos-zombis llenan las calles de Filadelfia y Los Ángeles. videos y artículos


A diferencia de la pobreza estructural que se ve en algunos barrios de la India, lo que se ve en Estados Unidos , es la consecuencia de la degeneración social y el abuso de las drogas. VIDEO: Desgarradora pobreza y miles de vagabundos en el corazón de Los Ángeles Calles repletas de precarios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Baubens2 (10 Oct 2022)

Los drogadictos de cualquier tipo son escoria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2022)

*HOMO SATANICUS*

El diablo vive en cada uno de nosotros.

Es el mono loco y vicioso que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras en celo y meterse en líos .
Nuestro cerebro evolucionó como capas de una cebolla.
Cada vez que dejamos al mando a nuestros instintos, desconectamos la parte intelectual que nos hace humanos. La mayor parte del tiempo somos animales, sobre todo cuando pensamos o actuamos en cualquier cosa relacionada con el sexo y las drogas, lo que pasa es que estamos sometidos, domados y controlados para evitar que nos desfasemos.
Los enemigos de una nación fomentan el satanismo para destruirla . Es más eficiente que lanzar bombas.












El núcleo accúmbens

¿Qué procesa el cerebro reptil o sistema limbico?

El sistema instintivo emocional (cerebro reptiliano y cerebro límbico) es la parte del cerebro que se encarga de esta función, dando lugar a *conductas impulsivas, inconscientes, automáticas y rápidas, en ocasiones, dañinas*.

Se dice que el núcleo Accumbens *actúa como mediador en los procesos de recompensa*. Esto es debido a que cuando se produce una situación que genera placer nuestro organismo interpreta los altos niveles de dopamina como una retribución ante un estímulo positivo.



*Núcleo Accumbens: El placer y la recompensa - CC Adicciones*
El Núcleo Accumbens es la región de nuestro cerebro que se encarga de clasificar las sensaciones que percibimos. Te explicamos cómo funciona.
www.ccadicciones.es
.




han aprovechado los instintos y el comportamiento que determina nuestra biología para conseguir herramientas productivas.
La vinculación afectiva, el instinto de protección hacia los miembros de tu familia, tu pareja y tus hijos, ha sido destruido y desplazado a las mascotas.
Ahora lo que persigue la gente es un " contrato para toda la vida " lo que hasta esta generación era el " matrimonio para toda la vida "

- el amancebamiento es trabajar sin contrato
- los hijos ilegítimos es ahora trabajar en negro
- el adulterio es trabajar para la competencia
- el jefe es el macho alfa rodeado de varias hembras sumisas y diligentes
- los hijos son ahora los impuestos con los que se paga al gran Satán para darle valor al dinero fiduciario
- proletario viene de prole: los que producían hijos para el estado, para que trabajen en el campo y como carne de cañón en las guerras.

La deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana, el llamado feminismo, se está produciendo en territorios que perdieron la llamada segunda guerra mundial y otras guerras, como Europa occidental, Japón, Corea del Sur y todos aquellos países donde una poderosa secta supranacional ha conseguido el poder político y social. Es significativa la enorme diferencia de las mujeres por ejemplo en países como Irán que llevan décadas luchando contra el satanismo.

La única definición posible de mujer, es aquella capaz de engendrar hijos y ser la madre de la siguiente generación, cualquier otra cosa es un disfraz.
De hecho desvinculada la mujer de su función reproductiva no se diferencia en nada de un eunuco.

Es por eso tanto interés en hacer creer que los travestis son mujeres y no les falta razón, ya que queda reducido a un rol estético para follar.

¿ en qué se supone que piensa un niño que dice ser niña ? ¿ en ser madre ?


*El líder supremo de Irán dijo que la igualdad de género es una "conspiración sionista"Carrero Blanco = Jomeini . Juan Carlos = Sha de Persia.*
El líder supremo de Irán dijo que la igualdad de género es una "conspiración sionista" El ayatollah Ali Khamenei, líder supremo de la República Islámica de Irán, advirtió sobre una "conspiración sionista" para corromper el rol de la mujer en la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2022)

> REDDY dijo:
> El sexo es de las pocas cosas buenas que tiene la vida, no voy a renunciar a ello.
> 
> Como eso sea cosa del diablo, entonces estoy bien jodido, porque no pienso dejarlo.



A la gente le gusta estar en modo animal, es cuando más feliz se encuentra.

Por eso se drogan, se emborrachan, fuman ... o juegan a la play que no es más que nuestro cerebro de mono peleando con otros monos.

Las fiestas o las discotecas, son acuerdos para comportarse como subnormales, un tipo de aquelarres modernos y normalizados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> *Vale....bueno...pero desconfía de quien no tiene al menos dos vicios.*



BURBUJA ES UN VICIO. Pero es un vicio más o menos sano porque actúa en la parte del intelecto, en la corteza.
Los vicios malos son los del núcleo accumbens, nuestro cerebro animal, lo que en el pasado se llamaba satanismo.
El diablo no es un depredador que te quiere hacer daño sino el que te tienta para cometer actos " placenteros " pero que destruyen a la persona y al conjunto de la sociedad. 

Los antiguos no sabían de bioquímica aunque conocían los efectos de las drogas . Entendían que nuestras ansias y deseos se podían modular con unas simple sustancia. 


























Las brujas usaban el palo de la escoba para drogarse por la vagina como ahora se hace con el satisfyer .


https://diariofemenino.com.ar/df/aquelarre-el-feminismo-es-cuestion-de-brujas/ España es el país del mundo donde se venden más succionadores de clítoris . https://www.elmundo.es/economia/2019/11/28/5ddfc1b5fdddff51818b469b.html Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como...




www.burbuja.info










EL OPIO, el alcohol, el sexo y otras drogas como armas de guerra para debilitar a los países.


El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar ( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) Todo lo que está pasando en occidente asociado al feminismo y la ideología woke, gira en torno al sexo. Que es el nuevo opio que está siempre a mano. Alguien financia millones de videos de...




www.burbuja.info













Felicidad y placer: ¿cómo se relacionan?


Hay tantas definiciones de felicidad como personas. Es como si cada uno de nosotros tuviéramos un perfil muy concreto en...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

- no creas algo por el hecho de que muchos otros lo crean

- En el camino deja que los tontos y los locos pasen primero.

- A un loco se le conoce por sus actos, a un sabio también.

*- el mundo lucha contra mi, pero yo no lucho contra el mundo*

- refúgiate en ti si eres un hombre tranquilo, de lo contrario mézclate con la multitud

- tus esquemas mentales no son tu identidad. Es una construcción diseñada por otros y que puedes derrumbar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

El deseo siempre es dolor como el hambre cuando necesitas comer, como la sed cuando necesitas beber.

¿ te gusta pasar hambre o sed ?

Lógicamente una vez satisfecha la necesidad, se calma el dolor y la mente recompensa con una sensación que llaman placer pero que realmente es la ausencia del dolor.

El intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro, es el máximo que ha podido soportar el fumador y necesita volver a respirar humo con droga para calmar esa angustia terrible que solo podría percibir su dimensión real si deja de fumar durante días. Ese síndrome de abstinencia que calman durante unos minutos después de fumar, los sitúa en el mismo estado basal en el que permanecen los no fumadores, pues no echan de menos fumar en ningún momento ni sienten ninguna angustia por no hacerlo.

A diferencia de otras drogas como la cocaína o la heroína que por razones legales se suele hacer en privado, el fumador si no se lo prohíben es tal su obcecación y ensimismamiento con esa droga tan potente, que lo hace en cualquier lado a todas horas, todo el tiempo.
Ni siquiera respeta la presencia de otras personas que no fuman, y sin ningún tipo de compasión le mete el humo en la cara hasta la asfixia.

Recuerdo aquellos tiempos que ibas a una boda y ya en el primer plato todos los invitados encendían de cigarrillo y te atufaban como si fuesen los dueños del aire de los demás. Incluso en el autobús o en coches particulares con amigos que no dudaban en fumar todo el tiempo sin importarle lo mal que lo hacían pasar a los que no fumamos.
Aquellas discotecas de mi adolescencia que parecían sucursales del Averno. Pero también los bares y los restaurantes .

Era una de las actividades que delataban que vivíamos en una sociedad desquiciada llena de gilipollas toxicómanos ahumados en nicotina y empapados de alcohol. Nadie les había contado que ese tipo de placeres son evanescentes y solo dejan dolor.


_Los vicios vienen como pasajeros, nos visitan como huéspedes y se quedan como amos._
_Quien tiene muchos vicios, tiene muchos amos._
_El secreto de la felicidad es la ausencia del deseo concupiscente_
_Unos pocos vicios son suficientes para oscurecer muchas virtudes._
_Los vicios son formas equivocadas de la búsqueda del placer y lo que encuentra es dolor ._
_hay dos tipos de placeres : los químicos y los del intelecto._
_Tendemos a pasar por alto solo esos vicios que también tenemos._
_los vicios aparecen por alguna deficiencia en el carácter, sobre todo la timidez_
_tus vicios te dominan y te hacen dependiente_
_refúgiate en ti si eres un hombre tranquilo, si no lo eres caerás en los vicios._
_exhibimos los vicios de los demás mientras ocultamos los nuestros_
_Tus vicios no son tu identidad. Son inventos de otros que puedes evitar._


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

«El prudente no aspira al placer, sino a la ausencia de dolor», Aristóteles . para el adicto es 99% del tiempo dolor y ansiedad , 1% placer y vuelta a


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cocaina-de-la-gueena-dos-muertos-15-intoxicados-y-huevos-fritos-en-fairy-alerta-en-caceres-por-cocaina-adulterada.1607422/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

HUSH dijo:


> Pues anda que no volvía yo agusto a esos tiempos.
> 
> Mejor ahora que está todo prohibido.



ahora hay más opciones que nunca.
Focalízate en las innumerables posibilidades que tienes a tu disposición.

Olvídate de los vicios. A las élites criminales les interesa una población enviciada que no aspiren a más que lo que puede entretener a un mono.
De hecho el trabajo mecánico y rutinario es un vicio, una estereotipia como la de un burro dando vueltas a una noria que acaba siendo su identidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

¿Por qué el NWO odia el tabaco?


El deseo siempre es dolor como el hambre cuando necesitas comer, como la sed cuando necesitas beber. ¿ te gusta pasar hambre o sed ? Lógicamente una vez satisfecha la necesidad, se calma el dolor y la mente recompensa con una sensación que llaman placer pero que realmente es la ausencia del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

Hay 8 mil millones de habitantes actualmente en el planeta. Unos 7 mil millones te considerarían privilegiado y se cambiarían por ti al instante.

Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres actualmente en el planeta. Calculo que por lo menos cien millones desearían ser la madre de tus hijos y hacer las tareas de tu casa incluyendo cuidar a la suegra. Solo tienes que cambiar tu mentalidad y abrir tus horizontes.
Desechar al personaje que te has creado y en el que te regocijas.

LOS MENDIGOS NUNCA DEJAN DE SERLO PORQUE EL PROBLEMA ESTÁ EN LA IDENTIDAD QUE HAN CREADO EN SU MENTE.

Sienten que no podrán sobrevivir por su cuenta y buscan la caridad de los demás .

Nos convertimos en lo que pensamos.

CAMBIA TU PENSAMIENTO Y CAMBIARÁ TÚ VIDA.

No son los hechos sino la forma de interpretarlos. Podemos cambiar nuestro pensamiento y cambiará nuestra realidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2023)

_- Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad.
- solo se es dueño de aquello que se disfruta
- no es lo que creemos que tenemos sino lo que disfrutamos lo que constituye nuestra abundancia
- el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que dedicamos a nosotros mismos.
- el único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso es tu tiempo.
- no ocupes la mente con necedades, no malgastes tu tiempo en cosas vanas
- tus posesiones te poseen
- sé generoso con las pequeñas cosas
- quien te paga te domina, evita depender de nadie.


- evita que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro mayor
- En cualquier batalla pierden vencedores y vencidos.
- el mundo lucha contra mi, pero yo no lucho contra el mundo
- no quieras para los demás lo que no quieras para ti
- las palabras pueden dañar igual que las armas

- lo único constante en la vida es el cambio. Nada es permanente
- todo lugar es aquí todo tiempo es ahora
- No insistas en el pasado, no sueñes con el futuro, concentra tu mente en el momento presente.
- demasiado pasado es depresión , demasiado futuro es ansiedad
- el estrés es tener la mente en un sitio y el cuerpo en otro
- Cada mañana nacemos de nuevo. Lo que hacemos hoy es lo que más importa._
-Una idea que se desarrolla y se pone en acción es más importante que una idea que existe solo como una idea.

_- es más fácil volver a engañar a la gente que convencerles de que han sido engañados
- cuida tus pensamientos porque se convertirán en acciones
- no son los hechos sino la forma de interpretarlos
- cualquier pensamiento, cualquier reverberación, cambia la química de nuestra mente.
- cambia tu forma de pensar y cambiará tu vida, tu realidad, tu universo.
– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable; es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado; es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.
- refúgiate en ti si eres un hombre tranquilo, de lo contrario mézclate con la multitud
-Para enseñar a los demás, primero has de hacer algo muy difícil: enderezarte a ti mismo.
- la imitación facilita el cambio
- exhibimos las faltas de los demás mientras ocultamos las nuestras
- conócete a ti mismo_
- tu identidad es lo que te han hecho creer que eres
_- tus esquemas mentales no son tu identidad. Es una construcción diseñada por otros y que puedes derrumbar.



- no creas algo por el hecho de que muchos otros lo crean
- En el camino deja que los tontos y los locos pasen primero.
- A un loco se le conoce por sus actos, a un sabio también.
- el sol no sabe de buenos ni de malos. Calienta a todos por igual
- hasta el viaje más largo comienza con un solo paso


- Es ridículo pensar que alguien más pueda hacerte feliz o infeliz porque tu felicidad o la tristeza están dentro de ti
- si cuando estás solo no eres feliz , es que estás en mala compañía
- el dolor es inevitable el sufrimiento es opcional
- el placer es evanescente el dolor es permanente
- hay dos tipos de placeres : el animal del núcleo accumbens y el intelectual de la corteza
- la vida es como un péndulo que oscila entre el deseo y el aburrimiento después de conseguir lo deseado.
- el deseo es una alarma del cuerpo, un dolor, como la sed cuando necesitas beber o el hambre cuando necesitas comer
- el intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo que ha podido soportar de sufrimiento.
- el deseo es el recuerdo del placer, el miedo es el recuerdo del dolor
- Los vicios vienen como pasajeros, nos visitan como huéspedes y se quedan como amos.
- quien tiene muchos vicios tiene muchos amos.


- memento mori
- si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida solo recuerda que es un suceso breve._


----------



## Invekt (6 Ene 2023)

Mi único vicio es la sabiduría y aprender pero al final te das cuenta de que hagas lo que hagas eres un puto animal guiado por un camino hacia un precipicio, entras en una etapa de desesperación, he llegado a estar con los ojos llorosos todos los días varios años sin existir ningún motivo, mi subconsciente podía ver ese camino, ese precipicio y rodeado de ovejas que no entienden nada , solo unas pocas, te preguntas que si eres tú mismo el subnormal, las aguas se templan y lo llegas a comprender todo o al menos eso piensa uno, al final ya puedes morir en paz o seguir tu vida disfrutando del vaso de agua que estás bebiendo de una fuente.


----------

